# In welches Auto passt ein Bike?



## SamyRSJ4 (17. April 2007)

Moin,
da ich mein Bike manchmal im Auto transportieren muss, und bei uns in näherer Zukunft ein neues ansteht, möchte ich mich informieren, in welches Auto ein Bike reinpasst.  (Sitze raus, Bike rein, Sitzbank umklappen etc.) Danke für jede Antwort! SamyRSJ4


----------



## Ümmel (17. April 2007)

Touran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (17. April 2007)

Mini, Bj 70. Passen 2 rein.


----------



## prooq (17. April 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Mini, Bj 70. Passen 2 rein.



...Wenn man den Rahmen vorher zerflext und kein Mensch mehr rein muss, vielleicht.


----------



## Stefan.B (17. April 2007)

Focus Kombi. 2/3 der Rücksitzbank umwerfen,Bock rein feddich.


----------



## MaxxTBone (17. April 2007)

auf jeden fall solltest du drauf achten, wenn es eine limo werden soll, dass die rücksitze umklappbar sind, sind sie nämlich meistens nicht. ich muß beim alfa immer beide räder ausbauen und das rad dann auf die hinteren sitze legen. der kofferraum ist von den laufrädern gut gefüllt.


----------



## homehh (17. April 2007)

Sogar in einen Smart paßt eins ohne Probleme rein oder sonst gibt es einen tollen Träger!


----------



## Mister Mister (17. April 2007)

Hi,

Fiat Scudo Bj. 05/06 in das Auto geht alles rein ;-)


----------



## Jierdan (17. April 2007)

Peugeot 106 Dreitürer, Bj. '97; Rückbank und Beifahrersitz umgeklappt.


----------



## KonaFrau (17. April 2007)

1er BMW, passen zwei rein, wenn das Vorderrad ausgebaut ist. Aber vorsicht, kann die Heckscheibe zerkratzen.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (17. April 2007)

Mitsubishi Carisma-> min. 2 Bikes / Rückbank umklappbar
VW Golf V-> auch bestimmt 2 Bikes / Rückbank umklappbar
Opel Astra-> auch bestimmt 2 Bikes / Rückbank umklappbar
Audi A4-> min. 2 Bikes / Rückbank umklappbar
VW Bus-> bis 8 Bikes / hintere Sitzreihe umklappbar


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (17. April 2007)

Opel Astra F Caravan - 2 Bikes ohne Räder ausbauen bei umgeklappten Rücksitzen - kein Problem!

Da ich mir demnächst auch was anderes kaufen werde, mal die Frage:
Wie sieht das aus bei:
- Opel Astra H Caravan
- Opel Vectra C Caravan
- Mercedes benz Vaneo?


----------



## ashtray (17. April 2007)

Ford Focus Bj. 99 / 3-Türer

Rückbank umgeklappt Vorderräder raus. Denke mal, das 3 Bikes max. drin sind.


----------



## elmono (17. April 2007)

Porsche Cabrio 996 Facelift: 1 Fahrrad maximal, aber es passt!


----------



## Backfisch (17. April 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Moin,
> da ich mein Bike manchmal im Auto transportieren muss, und bei uns in näherer Zukunft ein neues ansteht, möchte ich mich informieren, in welches Auto ein Bike reinpasst.  (Sitze raus, Bike rein, Sitzbank umklappen etc.) Danke für jede Antwort! SamyRSJ4



Golf IV, Sitze umklappen:
Mein CC-Hardtail passt mit ausgebautem Vorderrad liegend rein, man muss nicht mal den Sattel runtermachen.
Mein neues Bike hat ne hydraulische Bremse, das werde ich wohl deshalb nicht legen, aber ich hab hier schon Bilder gesehen, wie jemand ein Bike aufrecht in den Golf IV stellt. Ohne Sattel und VR passt das.

Überhaupt ist der Golf IV ein prima Kompromiss aus groß und klein, lass Dir das von einem ehemaligen Voyager- und Smart-Fahrer gesagt sein. 

In den Smart passt mein CC-Bike übrigens auch komplett rein, man muss nur VR und Sattel ausbauen und den Beifahrersitz umlegen.


Zum Voyager muss ih wohl nix sagen  oder halt, doch: SCHROTTKARRE!


----------



## Eddigofast (17. April 2007)

@Backfisch

Wieso würdest Du ein Bike mit Hydraulischen Bremsen nicht hinlegen ? Ist doch ein geschloßenes System, kann doch eigentlich nichts verändern ? Was macht Dich da so Skeptisch ?


----------



## Marcel79 (17. April 2007)

Also ich habe einen Passat-Kombi neuester Bauart. Bei mir passt das Bike komplett rein und ich muss nicht mal den Sattel runtermachen oder so.

Ich kann dir aber nur eins empfehlen. Kauf dir ein Auto mit Anhängerkupplung und einen Träger der auf die Kupplung gestellt wird. DAS ist das allerbeste.  

Mein Vater hat so was und das ist einfach nur geil. Vorteile:
- Du kannst immer die Räder mitnehmen, auch wenn das Auto voll ist.
- Du machst das Auto nicht dreckig und beschädigst nichts.
- Du kannst schnell damit fahren.
- Du kannst mit Bikes auf dem Träger in eine Waschbox fahren und die Räder    saubermachen.
- Wenn Du nach Hause kommst und keinen Bock hast das Auto auszuräumen kannst Du einfach den kompletten Träger mit Rädern abnehmen und in die Ecke/Garage stellen.
- Du kannst den Kofferaum voll nutzen, da die hochwertigen Träger abklappbar sind.

Ich kann das echt nur empfehlen - momentan muss ich mein Auto immer aus und wieder einräumen, da ich oft den Kofferaum brauche und das ist nur lästig. Des weiteren ist mein Auto mittlerweile trotz Decken etc. hinten teilweise so verkratz und dreckig das sich bei Wert des Autos die Anschaffung  der Kupplung auf jeden Fall gelohnt hätte. Also bei mir auf alle Fälle nächstes Jahr mit Anhängerkupplung-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (18. April 2007)

Citroen Berlingo: 5 Erwachsene und 5 DH-Bikes - slebst gesehen in Horni Krupka


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. April 2007)

Fiat Punto Rücksitze umgeklappt, 2 Erwachsene und 2 bikes (mit Vorderrad raus). Für mich das Raumwunder unter den Kleinwagen.


----------



## herner (18. April 2007)

Dacia Logan MCV, riesengroß und günstig.


----------



## rofl0r (18. April 2007)

Octavia-Combi, Kindersitz raus, Rueckbank um, Kackstuhl rein und ab dafuer.


----------



## free-for-ride (18. April 2007)

VW-Bus mit Porsche Motor


----------



## theLastTemplar (18. April 2007)

zusammmenfassend: rad paßt bei umlegbaren rücksitzen


----------



## 4XRacerPB (18. April 2007)

Nissan almera BJ 97 ..
umgeklappt 3 bikes 
campingzubehör für 2 wochen 
aber nur 2 leute....
und zuladung ohne ende....
opel Corsa B passt auch ein bike aber nur komplett auseinander gebaut..
und zum thema Scheiben bremse:
selbst nach über 3000km im auto liegend musste meine nicht entlüftet werden


----------



## Mr.T (18. April 2007)

MG Rover TF:
Ein kleines Dirt-Radl auf dem Beifahrersitz. Zum Einladen am besten das Dach aufmachen und die Kurbeln nicht um den Schalthebel wickeln


----------



## Florian (18. April 2007)

Wir waren mit einem Audi TT - Zwei Personen - Zwei Räder (Eins davon RH22') und Gerödel für ein 24h-Rennen unterwegs, wobei das schlichten dann doch ganz schön gedauert hat *g*


----------



## Florian (18. April 2007)

Was mich noch besonders interessieren würde: Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit
- Opel Zafira
- VW Sharan (/Ford Galaxy/Seat Alhambra)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboys74 (18. April 2007)

Bmw X3


----------



## Postmann (18. April 2007)

Hi,

generell geht in fast jedes Auto ein Bike rein! Es kommt eher darauf an, was Du ausgeben möchtest und welchen Komfort Du haben willst.

Wenn Du dein Rad komplett zerlegst passt es in einen Smart inkl. Fahrer. Aber andetrerseits in einen VW Bus passt das Bike auch ohne irgndwas abzubauen und du kannst noch Leute mitnehmen.

Also, sag mal genau was Du dir vorstellst!!

Gruß
micha


----------



## evilrogi (18. April 2007)

Honda Civic Kombi 2 Räder quer übereinander ohne irgendwas zu demontieren. Sehr angenehm, auch ein Bighit oder Ransom geht mit bisschen einfädeln gut rein. Vorher Subaru Legacy, war noch problemloser. 

Vorteil eines Kombis: die Länge erlaubt es i.d.R., das Rad ohne weitere Demontage reinzulegen. Sofern die Heckklappe genügend breit ist (ist nicht der Fall bei Designkombis wie Alfa 156/159 oder A4). 

Nachteil der Minivans: sind oft etwas kürzer und das Rad kann nicht einfach reingelegt werden oder das Vorderrad muss zumindest stark angewinkelt oder demontiert werden. 

Bei mir steht auch ein Autokauf an, wird wohl ein Skoda Octavia - deckt mein Transportbedürfnis (Fahrräder, vielleicht auch mal Familie) einfach gut ab und der Preis ist eh gut. 

Clever übrigens der neue Opel Astra - integrierter Heckträger kann als Option bestellt werden. Nimmt zwei Räder auf und verschwindet bei Nichtgebrauch in der Stossstange.


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2007)

Mercedes C-Klasse T-Modell (Kombi)


----------



## fleroy (18. April 2007)

VW Passat GT Bj 1997 -> 2Räder Komplett und immernoch derbe platz; wenn die räder ausgebaut sind passen 3 räder und 3 pers. rein und dass immernoch mit viel extra platz.

Renault Bj. 1988 -> 3 Räder + 3 pers. und ganz ganz ganz wenig platz....

Skoda Okataavia 2000 und 2007-> 3räder + 3pers und dann noch gut platz....

Golf Generation II -> 3Räder + 3 Pers. und auch ganz ganz ganz wenig Platz.

mfg david


----------



## Schwarzwild (18. April 2007)

Vom Prinzip gehen unzÃ¤hlige Fahrzeuge, eigentlich mÃ¼Ãig, die einzelnen hier alle aufzuzÃ¤hlen 
(bei meinem meinte der AutoverkÃ¤ufer im Laden, dass es mit FahrrÃ¤dern wohl nicht passen wÃ¼rde, aber mein geschulter Blick sagte mir etwas anderes. Ich hatte Recht, der AutoverkaufsschwÃ¤tzer konnte mir leider keinen grÃ¶Ãeren Wagen verkaufenâ¦).
Aber leider gibt es hier im Forum die unausgesprochene Regel, dass der Wagen auf jeden Fall ein Audi zu sein hat.



Eddigofast schrieb:


> @Backfisch
> 
> Wieso wÃ¼rdest Du ein Bike mit Hydraulischen Bremsen nicht hinlegen ? Ist doch ein geschloÃenes System, kann doch eigentlich nichts verÃ¤ndern ? Was macht Dich da so Skeptisch ?



Das ist so ein komischer Widerspruch, aber es ist was wahres dran.
Magura sagt z.B. dass ihre Systeme absolut geschlossen sind, gibt auch 5 Jahre Dichtheitsgarantie, aber "falls dochâ¦", gibt es eben das EntlÃ¼ftungskit.

Ich habe jedenfalls auch gedacht: FÃ¼r geschlossene Systeme gilt: "dicht ist dicht". Bis ich mal etwas in Zeitnot zu einer CTF nach Holland gefahren bin, und das Rad ausnahmsweise mal ohne Indoor-Halter einfach flach ins Auto hingelegt habe. Ergebnis war, dass die Bremse (Louise) keine Wirkung hatte, nur nach vielem Pumpen kam etwas Druck, der zum eierigen unsicheren Fahren gerade mal reichte. Nach dem EntlÃ¼ften ging die Bremse wieder (bis heute ohne Probs). Zu dem Thema wirst Du hier im Forum sehr viel finden, wenngleich keine wirkliche BegrÃ¼ndung, wie aus einem geschlossenen System trotzdem der Druck entweichen kann.


----------



## raccoon78 (18. April 2007)

Opel Astra H Caravon oder Zafira B Caravan gibts mit Bikehalter für 2 Bikes im Innenraum (muß nur das Vorderrad ab)


----------



## Jaypeare (18. April 2007)

Fiat Coupé, mit ausgebauten Laufrädern zwischen Rücksitzbank und Vordersitze geklemmt .

Mein 20" HT passt da wie ausgemessen rein. 22" wäre wahrscheinlich schon knapp...


----------



## horstj (18. April 2007)

Fiat Ducato Wohnmobil. Da kannst Du dein geliebtes Radls sogar ins Bett packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (18. April 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> @Backfisch
> 
> Wieso würdest Du ein Bike mit Hydraulischen Bremsen nicht hinlegen ? Ist doch ein geschloßenes System, kann doch eigentlich nichts verändern ? Was macht Dich da so Skeptisch ?



Keine Ahnung, ist meine erste hydraulische Bremse (Hayes Nine). Habe von mehreren Leuten gehört dass das Bike aufrecht gelagert werden soll, da sonst Luft ins System kommen kann. In der Anleitung steht auch sowas drin.

Wenn das Quatsch ist soll es mir recht sein.


----------



## Piefke (18. April 2007)

herner schrieb:


> Dacia Logan MCV, riesengroß und günstig.



Zum :kotz: häßlich und unsicher!


----------



## Backfisch (18. April 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> generell geht in fast jedes Auto ein Bike rein! Es kommt eher darauf an, was Du ausgeben möchtest und welchen Komfort Du haben willst.
> 
> ...



Welch sinnvoller Beitrag.

 

Zum Thema Smart steht ja auf der ersten Seite schon einiges.


----------



## Piefke (18. April 2007)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> (muß nur das Vorderrad ab)



Nur ist gut bei Steckachse und Scheibenbremsen!


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


> Touran



geht da problemlos (also maximal vorderrad raus) drei bikes, drei biker und gepäck für 2 wochen gleichzeitig rein? oder eher doch nicht?


----------



## Postmann (18. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Welch sinnvoller Beitrag.


Naja, ich dacht jedenfalls einer sollte mal was sinnnvolles schreiben  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBreaker (18. April 2007)

@Florian: War das der neue oder der alte Audi TT. Überlege mir nämlich den neuen zu kaufen...


----------



## actafool (18. April 2007)

"In welches Auto passt kein bike ?" wäre sicherlich schneller gegangen


----------



## Eddigofast (18. April 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Das ist so ein komischer Widerspruch, aber es ist was wahres dran.
> Magura sagt z.B. dass ihre Systeme absolut geschlossen sind, gibt auch 5 Jahre Dichtheitsgarantie, aber "falls doch", gibt es eben das Entlüftungskit.
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls auch gedacht: Für geschlossene Systeme gilt: "dicht ist dicht". Bis ich mal etwas in Zeitnot zu einer CTF nach Holland gefahren bin, und das Rad ausnahmsweise mal ohne Indoor-Halter einfach flach ins Auto hingelegt habe. Ergebnis war, dass die Bremse (Louise) keine Wirkung hatte...



Sehr Interessant, ich fahre seit 5 Jahren ne Louise und kann nur liegend Transportieren...hatte diesbezüglich noch nie Probleme...Glücklicherweise


----------



## Albinho (18. April 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Mini, Bj 70. Passen 2 rein.



Unterschätzt nicht den guten Alten. Im Neuen ist das sicherlich nicht möglich. Kann ich nur bestätigen (mit nem Bj 80er). Beifahrersitz rausbauen (Sache von ner halben Minute), Vorderräder abmontieren, Fahräder rein, Vorderräder daneben, fertig. Der Beifahrer sitzt dann halt hinter dem Fahrer, aber das stört niht weiter..


----------



## kettenknecht (18. April 2007)

Dacia Logan MCV, riesengroß und günstig.


Piefke schrieb:


> Zum :kotz: häßlich und unsicher!



na na Preis-/Leistung-/Platz is aber richtig gut 

wenn nochmal einen dann den


----------



## Cpace (18. April 2007)

Dacia Logan? Nicht dein Ernst >< Das ist schon kein Auto mehr, das ist ne Krankheit...Dann lieber nen gebrauchten Deutschen für den Preis, da haste mehr von...


----------



## elmono (18. April 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Dacia Logan? Nicht dein Ernst >< Das ist schon kein Auto mehr, das ist ne Krankheit...Dann lieber nen gebrauchten Deutschen für den Preis, da haste mehr von...



Wie viele gebrauchte deutsche Autos bis du denn schon gefahren, dass du dir dieses Urteil erlauben könntest?


----------



## Eddigofast (18. April 2007)

Der Dacia Logan ist sicherlich ein günstiges Angebot und über Geschmack kann man sich ja Streiten, aber der Wertverlußt wird im ersten Jahr immens sein. Da ist es Witschaftlicher einen 2 Jahreswagen aus dt. Produktion zu kaufen.


----------



## klmp77 (18. April 2007)

an den thread hänge ich mich doch glatt dran, ich muß nämlich heute abend ne leere kiste bier zum getränkehändler um die ecke bringen, welches auto käme denn da in frage?


----------



## Cy-baer (18. April 2007)

Ich glaube das mit der Luft liegt daran, dass sie im System wandert, also vom Ausgleichsbehälter in den Bremssattel. Das neue Luft rein kommt kann ja eigentlich nicht sein. Warum das den Bremspunkt beeinflußt verstehe ich aber auch noch nicht so recht.

Zum Thema Auto:
in 1,5 Wochen muss ich 3 Fullys und drei Leute in nen Octavia (Combi) quetschen, bin mal gespannt wie das passt, aber nen Jetpack is auch noch drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2007)

Ok, vielen Dank erstmal! Ich schreib rein, wer das Rennen macht!


----------



## herrgelb (18. April 2007)

renault trafic - 3 räder, 3 fahrer, gepäck und noch viel platz

impreza wrx wagon - 2 räder & 2 mann. hier müssen aber die vorderräder raus.
die zeit, die man dafür braucht, hole ich dann bei der fahrt wieder rein


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2007)

und was ist jetzt mit dem touran? gehen da drei bikes und drei leute + gepäck rein. ja oder nein? und sorry für die dränglerei, aber bei uns ist es echt dringend, da unser alter langsam zu werkstattanfällig wird.


----------



## Schwarzwild (18. April 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Sehr Interessant, ich fahre seit 5 Jahren ne Louise und kann nur liegend Transportieren...hatte diesbezüglich noch nie Probleme...Glücklicherweise



5 Jahre (solange die Dichtheitsgarantie noch läuft) hält die Louise auch dicht.
Aber dann 

Als ich damals hier im Forum (TechTalk) gefragt habe, meinten aber sofort so  einige, dass die Undichtigkeit vom liegenden Transport käme.

Wie es genau funktioniert, weiß ich bis heute nicht. Auch auf der Magura-Homepage hüllen die sich in weise Nullformulierungen.


----------



## horstj (18. April 2007)

touran: natürlich, so wie in jeden anderen (mini)van oder mittelklasse oder hochdach kombi auch. das sieht man aber doch auch von aussen.


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2007)

no. ich sehe das nicht von außen. na gut, dass die da irgendwie rein gehen schon. aber so schön ordentlich, nebeneinander nur mit vorderrad raus ...? weil stapeln ist nicht os mein ding.


----------



## pefro (18. April 2007)

Hi,

ist ja ziemlich sinnlos, die Frage so zu stellen. Selbst in einen Twingo passen zwei Bikes und zwei Fahrer problemlos rein (stehend, Rücksitzbank umgelegt, beide Räder ausgebaut).

Die Frage ist doch *WIE* du die Bikes transportieren willst und nicht zuletzt welche Bikes Du hast.

In den aktuellen Mittelklasse Kombis (Mondeo, Vectra, etc...) & kleinen Vans (Touran, Zafira etc...) passen die Bikes i.d.R. stehend, wenn das Vorderrad ausgebaut ist. Aber Achtung, es gibt teils deutliche Unterschiede in der Bauhöhe - in einen 5er BMW klappt das z.B. nichtmehr.

Willst Du die Bikes nicht zerlegen und stehend transportieren bleibt Dir eigentlich nur der Griff zu einem der größeren Vans (Grand Espace z.B.).

Gruß
Peter, der sich über das Thema auch schon den Kopf zerbrochen und x Mittelklasse Kombis vermessen hat


----------



## AbsentMinded (18. April 2007)

Der Caddy Life von VW schluckt sicherlich 3 Biker + Zubehör.

Ist sogar relativ günstig.


----------



## astral67 (18. April 2007)

Opel Corsa D mit integriertem FlexFix Fahrradträger in der praktischen Heckschublade

Ich habe den seit Jahresbeginn und bin davon vollkommen begeistert. Zwei Räder passen drauf. Man hat ihn immer dabei und muss ihn nirgends verstauen, wenn man ihn nicht braucht.

Werde ich mir beim nächsten auf jeden Fall wieder bestellen.

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (18. April 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> Wie viele gebrauchte deutsche Autos bis du denn schon gefahren, dass du dir dieses Urteil erlauben könntest?



Also, ein 2 Jahre alter Golf für 3/5 des Neupreises hat sicher ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als ein Dacia Logan.


----------



## herner (19. April 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Dacia Logan? Nicht dein Ernst >< Das ist schon kein Auto mehr, das ist ne Krankheit...Dann lieber nen gebrauchten Deutschen für den Preis, da haste mehr von...



Also, ich habe auch noch meinen 2. Touran, beide waren/sind Neuwagen. Vorher Opel. Mir braucht keiner was von der Qualität der dt. Autos erzählen. Der Dacia ist komplett Renault mit Technik aus den aktuellen Modellen. 5 Jahre Garantie (100000) ohne Einschränkung. Bzgl. der Sicherheit könnt Ihr euch ja mal beim ADAC schlau machen, da bekommt ihr ein gutes Bild, wie Test durchgeführt werden (kann gerne Links zu - na nennen wir es mal misslungenen Fahrtests - bereitstellen). 
Aussehen ist immer eine Frage des Geschmacks. Wer hier bereit ist viel zu zahlen, kann das ja machen. Mir ist das nicht wichtig. 
Hätten die einen größeren Diesel, könnte ich auf den Touran gerne verzichten. DAS Teil ist ne Krankheit. Bzgl. Wertverlust. Das habe ich beim 1. Touran gesehen, wie der Wertverlust war. Wenn der Dacia 5 Jahre fährt habe ich schon Gewinn gemacht. Soviel Wert kann das Teil nicht verlieren (hat er ja auch nicht ;-)
Eins noch zu Qualität. Der Dacia und der Touran sind in der gleichen KW als Neuwagen geliefert. Ratet mal welcher Wagen immer in der Werkstatt ist


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. April 2007)

Sogar in einen Toyota Yaris Verso gehen 3 Bikes stehend und 3 Leute rein mit Alpencrossgepäck. Der Clou an dem Auto ist, dass man die Sitze nicht ausbauen muss, sondern die werden in einer Luke unter den Vordersitzen vestaut, sogar mit Kopstütze! Kein Sitze-Schleppen. Häßlich, aber praktisch, leider nicht mehr lieferbar. Bei den ganzen neueren Combis (z.B. Audi, VW) kann man die Rückbank nicht mehr gerade umklappen, dh. wenn man die Bikes reinstellen will, fehlt einem die Höhe für die langen Gabeln, man muss die Bikes hinlegen. Dann fehlt aber wieder Platz für´s Gepäck. Citroen Berlingo / Renault Kangoo sind auch so kleine Raumwunder, allerdings bißchen klapprig.


----------



## Florian (19. April 2007)

MTBreaker schrieb:


> @Florian: War das der neue oder der alte Audi TT. Überlege mir nämlich den neuen zu kaufen...



Es war der alte - jetzt hat der betreffende den Neuen und jammert ständig, dass nur noch ein Rad reingeht!


----------



## tantemucki (19. April 2007)

Ford KA

Rücksitze umgeklappt, Vorderräder raus und rein damit incl. 2 Erwachsene. Mich wunderts auch immer wieder!


----------



## jan84 (19. April 2007)

Seat Leon, altes Modell. 
Rückbank 2/3 umlegen => 1 Rad ohne irgendwas auszubauen oder 3 Räder stehend nebeneinander samt Gepäck. In letzterem Fall passen immernoch 3 Personen rein und das ganze sieht dann so  aus. 

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (19. April 2007)

evilrogi schrieb:


> Clever übrigens der neue Opel Astra - integrierter Heckträger kann als Option bestellt werden. Nimmt zwei Räder auf und verschwindet bei Nichtgebrauch in der Stossstange.



Sicher, dass es das auch für den Astra gibt? Ich kann im Internet nur infos über das System beim Corsa finden!


----------



## dkc-live (19. April 2007)

der caddy life ist top. hab den auf der ami gesehen.
das wird wahrscheinlich der nachfolger von meinem 94er fiesta.
2 bikes und 2 biker dann ist der fiesta voll


----------



## Baumarktbomber (19. April 2007)

Seat Ibiza Baujahr 06 => Rücksitze umklappen, Beifahrersitz ein Stück nach vorn ziehen. 
Es passen zwei Bikes locker rein, allerdings muss das Vorderrad ausgebaut werden.


----------



## horstj (19. April 2007)

Baumarktbomber schrieb:


> Seat Ibiza Baujahr 06 => Rücksitze umklappen, Beifahrersitz ein Stück nach vorn ziehen.
> Es passen zwei Bikes locker rein, allerdings muss das Vorderrad ausgebaut werden.



und die radler laufen dann?


----------



## astral67 (19. April 2007)

Florian schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es das auch für den Astra gibt? Ich kann im Internet nur infos über das System beim Corsa finden!



Richtig,

momentan ist das Flexfix Trägersystem nur im Corsa und im Antara verfügbar.
Denkbar ist allerdings, dass es zukünftig in nahezu alle Modellreihen integriert werden wird.

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## Heizerer (19. April 2007)

*VW Caddy*


----------



## cännondäler__ (19. April 2007)

Hallo,
damit Ihr es endlich glaubt: Hatte auch schon ein Trekkingrad im MINI, Bj. 89, nur Vorderrad ausgebaut und ab durch die Beifahrertür!
Hab´ allerdings inzwischen einen Dachständer...!!! 
Auf div. Marathons treffe ich auch immer wieder mal einen Kollegen mit einem British Open, der stellt sich das Bike immer von oben in den MINI!

cännondäler


----------



## HITOMI (20. April 2007)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> damit Ihr es endlich glaubt: Hatte auch schon ein Trekkingrad im MINI, Bj. 89, nur Vorderrad ausgebaut und ab durch die Beifahrertür!
> Hab´ allerdings inzwischen einen Dachständer...!!!
> Auf div. Marathons treffe ich auch immer wieder mal einen Kollegen mit einem British Open, der stellt sich das Bike immer von oben in den MINI!
> ...



total super. so klein ist der mini nämlich gar nicht 

wir schnallen die räder aber immer hinten drauf:


----------



## Backfisch (20. April 2007)

Na, DER Mini ist ja auch wirklich nicht klein.


----------



## cännondäler__ (20. April 2007)

@hitomi:
Nicht überall wo Mini draufsteht ist auch MINI drin. Meinte natürlich nicht die schlechte Kopie aus Bayern! Schau mal auf das Baujahr!

cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revolver Ocelot (21. April 2007)

In den Polo Fun max. 2 mit ausgebauten LRS und Pappe dazwischen.
Im alten Slk ein Bike mit LRS als Beifahrer 

Saludos 
Alex


----------



## HITOMI (21. April 2007)

cännondäler schrieb:


> @hitomi:
> Nicht überall wo Mini draufsteht ist auch MINI drin. Meinte natürlich nicht die schlechte Kopie aus Bayern! Schau mal auf das Baujahr!
> 
> cännondäler




ja ja, schon klar. hatte ich gelesen und dachte mir schon, dass so ein kommentar kommt 



und: nichts gegen meinen mini! ist ein tolles auto


----------



## xbishopx (21. April 2007)

ich würde sagen in die neue GL klasse von benz passen locker 3 fullys rein!!!!!


----------



## CedricC (21. April 2007)

vw transporter 
ohne worte


----------



## Nightwolve (21. April 2007)

ZITAT: "ich würde sagen in die neue GL klasse von benz passen locker 3 fullys rein!!!!!"

Na denn aber doch lieber die G-Langversion 
Dürften auch drei vier reingehen.
Aber ich vertrete auch eher die Fahrrad-Träger, taugt einfach mehr. Ich hab einen der Marke Paulchen. Richtig gute Qualität, kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. April 2007)

Probierts doch einfach mal mit ner DODGE RAM. Da passen sicher einige Räder auf die Ladefläche, selbst auf die kurze mit nur ca. 2m länge. Oder ihr nehmt die lange Version mit ca. 2,5m.


----------



## Strider (21. April 2007)

In nen Acrtos passen über 100 Bikes. Allerdings nur 2 Personen.


----------



## swiss (22. April 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> Porsche Cabrio 996 Facelift: 1 Fahrrad maximal, aber es passt!



In den neuen Turbo auch?


----------



## swiss (22. April 2007)

Albinho schrieb:


> Unterschätzt nicht den guten Alten. Im Neuen ist das sicherlich nicht möglich. Kann ich nur bestätigen (mit nem Bj 80er). Beifahrersitz rausbauen (Sache von ner halben Minute), Vorderräder abmontieren, Fahräder rein, Vorderräder daneben, fertig. Der Beifahrer sitzt dann halt hinter dem Fahrer, aber das stört niht weiter..



Nen Beifahrer hätte ich nicht mehr reingekriegt, ich zolle deiner Tetrisfähigkeit grössten Respekt.

(bin ich froh ist das kleine blaue schei$serle weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (22. April 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> In den neuen Turbo auch?



Keine Ahnung, da wird sich mir nicht so schnell die Möglichkeit bieten, das mal zu testen.


----------



## Strider (23. April 2007)

Wie ist es im A3?


----------



## Kordi (23. April 2007)

Also in den good ole Kadett (geschätztes Bj. 1643) nen Bike reinzubekommen grenzt für mich jedes Mal an nen Zehnkampf! Aber egal, die Karre wird gebolzt bis was wichtiges abfällt... oder was treues...


----------



## Makke (23. April 2007)

in meinen 406er Break haben 6 Bikes Platz (Vorderrad raus) und in meinen Touran das selbe nur, das noch Platz für Gepäck ist ...

auf dem Bild: 5 innen +2 obenauf


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. April 2007)

Makke schrieb:


> in meinen 406er Break haben 6 Bikes Platz (Vorderrad raus) und in meinen Touran das selbe nur, das noch Platz für Gepäck ist ...
> 
> auf dem Bild: 5 innen +2 obenauf



Da könnte man bestimmt noch ein oder zwei aufs DAch stellen, ODER?


----------



## Makke (23. April 2007)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Da könnte man bestimmt noch ein oder zwei aufs DAch stellen, ODER?



Rekord waren 11 Bikes! 6 innen und 4 oben auf ... hätten wir noch einen Heckträger, dann noch mal 3 dazu ... 
Leider ist dieses Auto jetzt nur noch halb so lang und nicht mehr fahrtauglich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actafool (23. April 2007)

Strider schrieb:


> Wie ist es im A3?



im "alten" (8L) passen 2 mit ausgebautem Vorderrad rein, mit viel Gewürge wohl auch 3. Dabei macht man sich aber schön die Seitenverkleidung kaputt. Das neuere Modell hat nicht wirklich mehr Platz - höchstens der Sportback.
Fand ihn zum Fahrradtransport im Innenraum eher ungeeignet. Lösung auch hier: Heckträger

Oder machs wie ich, verkaufe deinen wunderschönen A3 und kauf dir einen billigen, veranzten Passat B3. Der hat Platz ohne Ende und es ist wurscht ob du was verkratzt


----------



## duerck (23. April 2007)

alfa romeo 147/2006,mmh sitzbank teilen, räder und sattel ab, bike mit XL rahmen hinpacken. beifahrer darf dann nur 160 cm sein  
alles in allem etwas aufwendig, aber funktioniert


----------



## Fretchen (23. April 2007)

CedricC schrieb:


> vw transporter
> ohne worte



Seit letztem Jahr ham wir nen Multivan - würd ich nie mehr hergeben.
Sobald man erst mal die Rücksitzbank rausgewuchtet hat, vielleicht noch Tisch und ein Einzelsitz........ Da wirken zwei Räder schon fast etwas verlohren drin, wenn man nix mehr dazu packt. 
Auch beim Umzug momentan nicht zu verachten!


----------



## pefro (24. April 2007)

Hi,

weiß einer von Euch wies in nem Opel Signum aussieht? Passen da zwei Bikes ohne Vorderrad stehend rein? Im Vectra könnte das ja wegen der geringen Bauhöhe knapp werden, oder?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Makke (24. April 2007)

Der Signum ist inder Innenraumhöhe 4cm niedriger als der Vectra!!!

Sindum.pdf und Vectra.pdf


----------



## Piefke (24. April 2007)

Makke schrieb:


> Rekord waren 11 Bikes! 6 innen und 4 oben auf ...



6 + 4 = 11


----------



## B.Z. (24. April 2007)

Soeben im Selbstversuch getestet:

Auch in den neuen Volvo C30 passt liegend mit ausgebautem VR ein MTB.  

LG

Bernd


----------



## pefro (24. April 2007)

Makke schrieb:


> Der Signum ist inder Innenraumhöhe 4cm niedriger als der Vectra!!!
> 
> Sindum.pdf und Vectra.pdf



Danke für Deine Mühe, sind wohl sogar 8 cm:

Maximale Gepäckraumhöhe Signum 761mm
Maximale Gepäckraumhöhe Caravan 841mm

Puuuh, naja nochmal nachmessen. Oder vielleicht doch eher nen Galaxy? Grmpf...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## frisco (25. April 2007)

Hab' mich dbzgl. auch mal in letzter Zeit etwas umgesehen.

Erst tendierte ich auch zum VW Caddy Life. Jetzt habe ich aber den neuen Skosa Roomster gesehen -> Für mich die beste Symbiose aus Preis / Vernunft / Größe / Raum.

Sitze können einzeln ausgebaut werden und dann passen locker (mit entsprechendem Innenraumträger - gibt's auch von Skoda) drei Bikes stehend (bei ausgebautem Vorderrad) und drei Leute mit Gepäck rein.

Optik ist außergewöhnlich, aber mir gefällt's.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## CarstenKausB (25. April 2007)

Nightwolve schrieb:


> Na denn aber doch lieber die G-Langversion
> Dürften auch drei vier reingehen.



Kann ich bestätigen.
Habe zur Zeit vorne zwei, hinten seitlich einen Recaro drin. So passen drei Erwachsen und drei Fullys unzerlegt und bequem 

Btw. Ist es nicht viel sinnvoller beim Kauf eines Autos zu erst einmal Auto spezifische Kriterien zu überprüfen (Kraftstoffart, Verbrauch, Schadstoffklasse, Antriebsart, Ausstattungsbedürfnisse und weitere Dinge wie finanzieller Rahmen, Qualitätsanspruch, ggf. Sympathie etc)?

Daraus resultiert dann eine Liste von Fahrzeugen bzw. ein Rahmen. Und dann kann man Fragen in welches dieser Fahrzeuge wieviel Räder wie bequem passen.

Ich würde mir z.B. auf keinen Fall eine absolute konstruktionsbedingte Möhre zulegen nur weil ich "nur" darauf geachtet habe, daß ich da ein Rad reinbekomme und er hübsch ist.

Wenn es einem besonders wichtig ist, daß das/die Rad/Räder nicht zerlegt werden soll/sollen hat man in jedem Fall die Fahrzeugklasse schon festgelegt.

Zumindest zerlegt passt eigentlich überall min. ein Rad rein...

Gruß,

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeSunShine (27. April 2007)

frisco schrieb:


> ...VW Caddy Life...Skoda Roomster...



Das sind genau meine Favouriten! Der Roomster ist ein Top Wagen! Der Caddy passt mehr zum Biker!! Der hat Gummibelag, einige Verzurrhaken und strapazierfähige hellgraue Kunstoffverkleidungen im Laderaum.
Wobei der Roomster "Scout" ganz schön was her macht!! 

Mein Traum ist und bleibt aller dings der VW Bus und da ist es egal welcher... je älter um so cooler!!


----------



## perponche (2. Oktober 2007)

astral67 schrieb:


> Opel Corsa D mit integriertem FlexFix Fahrradträger in der praktischen Heckschublade
> Ich habe den seit Jahresbeginn und bin davon vollkommen begeistert. Zwei Räder passen drauf. Man hat ihn immer dabei und muss ihn nirgends verstauen, wenn man ihn nicht braucht.
> Werde ich mir beim nächsten auf jeden Fall wieder bestellen.
> Jens


Sehr pfiffige Idee, hier ein Link zur Animation >>
http://www.opel.de/shop/technics/flexfix/index.act
Ich hätte nie daran gedacht mir einen Opel zu kaufen, aber jetzt kommt er in die engere Wahl!


----------



## dreckfraese (2. Oktober 2007)

Renault Scenic

auch gerne zwei und noch einen Sitz drin lassen.
Auch mit Steckachse


----------



## F3lixT (2. Oktober 2007)

Man Tgx


----------



## ullertom (2. Oktober 2007)

Das vom Opel Corsa finde ich eine tolle Lösung,
jedoch kann man gemäß Animation nur ein Bike mitnehmen???

Ich möchte meine Bikes nicht am Fahrzeug sondern im Fahrzeug transportieren bzgl. Diebstahl, Wetter bei der Fahrt von A nach B usw.,

Im Innenraum sind sie immer super aufgeräumt und sicher verpackt deshalb habe ich mir vor kurzem einen Renault Scenic gekauft als Winter- und Radlauto - 8 Jahre alt, gute Ausstattung, 80tkm - passt doch -

Gruß Tom


----------



## Magicforce (2. Oktober 2007)

> Das vom Opel Corsa finde ich eine tolle Lösung,
> jedoch kann man gemäß Animation nur ein Bike mitnehmen???


ich glaube es sind dann doch zwei..
aber wie schaut das mit der Gewichtsbeschränkung aus ..
zwei big bikes mit 20kg oder mehr .. 
und wir sind immer mind. zu dritt unterwegs + Gepäck..da dürfte der Corsa schon wieder eng werden..für so´n Hollandrad wie in der TV Werbung wird´s grad noch gehen ..aber wer will das


----------



## ilex (2. Oktober 2007)

Bikes in den Kofferraum und fertisch


----------



## kohlenpottbiker (12. Oktober 2007)

Wär ja mein Traumwagen!!!


----------



## Focusbiker90 (13. Oktober 2007)

dreckfraese schrieb:


> Renault Scenic
> 
> auch gerne zwei und noch einen Sitz drin lassen.
> Auch mit Steckachse




Wie hast du das Bike da befestigt? Ist die Gabel mit dieser Leiste im Auto irgendwie verbunden oder steht das Bike frei in der Karre?...


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (13. Oktober 2007)

Renault Megane Cabrio, Bj. 98: 2 Querfeldeinräder mit ausgebauten Laufrädern, 2 Personen samt Gepäck (1 Person ist eine Frau. Sie wissen ja, was das heißt.).

E.


----------



## astral67 (13. Oktober 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> ich glaube es sind dann doch zwei..
> aber wie schaut das mit der Gewichtsbeschränkung aus ..
> zwei big bikes mit 20kg oder mehr



Es passen zwei Bikes drauf, zulässiges Zuladegewicht m.W. 45 kg, müsste ich mal ins manual schauen...


Gruss


----------



## Master | Torben (13. Oktober 2007)

Renault 19 Cabrio Phase 1 - geht ein Freerider rein, Räder raus sonst nix, 3 Leute und ein Hund (alles bei geschlossenem Verdeck... auf der Autobahn will ja geheizt werden )


----------



## Dropdead (13. Oktober 2007)

4 freerider samt personen in einen passat (limosine). tages gepäck und einen teil der laufräder in den kofferraum. bikes werden mit einem spanngurt an der b-säule fixiert. es ist dann zwar sehr eng aber es passt. habe leider keine fotos dazu aber in winterberg hat das auf dem parkplatz für einige lacher gesorgt. 

p.s.: der beifahrersitz muss dafür ausgebaut werden.


----------



## nakNAK (13. Oktober 2007)

seat inka! baugleich zu einem opel tralaalala


----------



## stephan- (13. Oktober 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Citroen Berlingo: 5 Erwachsene und 5 DH-Bikes - slebst gesehen in Horni Krupka




Wie denn bitte das? Wir haben so ein Auto (bzw 2) und ich glaube kaum dass da 5 Leute samt Bikes reinpassen - es sei denn die Räder wurden komplett zerlegt. Beweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-prophet (14. Oktober 2007)

> Golf IV Kombi,z.B. Bj. 2000 bis 2001,gibts für ca. 7000-8500 ...


----------



## trhaflhow (14. Oktober 2007)

da passen unsere 2 räder rein 

und wir auch noch 

nix mehr mit hotelkosten 

http://www.tuning-and-fun.de/seite8.htm

meins


----------



## Piefke (14. Oktober 2007)

stephan- schrieb:


> Wie denn bitte das?



2 Personen sitzen vorn
die 5 Bikes stehen hinten im Frachtraum, wo auch noch 3 Leute hocken.

Nicht ganz legal so zu fahren, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## rioman (14. Oktober 2007)

Mazda Premacy 2 Bikes mit Befestigung marke eigenbau super !


----------



## Eddigofast (14. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich passt ein Bike (Zerlegt) in jedes Auto, ob Kofferraum oder Rücksitz.


----------



## HB76 (14. Oktober 2007)

stimmt


----------



## fone (15. Oktober 2007)

ja


----------



## dreckfraese (15. Oktober 2007)

> Wie hast du das Bike da befestigt? Ist die Gabel mit dieser Leiste im Auto irgendwie verbunden oder steht das Bike frei in der Karre?...



Es wird eine "Stange" (U-Förmig) in die Halter für den (ausgebauten) Sitz eingeschraubt. Die Stange ist Original von Renault und hat meine ich 30EUR gekostet. Auf der Querleiste sind 2 Halter mit Schnellspannaufnahme für die Gabel drauf. Mit einem selbstgebauten Adapter (kannste auch von Thule oder wie sie alle heißen feddisch kaufen) geht es auch mit Steckachse.

So steht das Rad bombenfest auf dem Boden. Theoretisch könnte das Hinterrad beim massiven Bremsen abheben. Dafür gibt es auch noch ne Stange, um die Hinterräder am Boden zu fixieren, aber die habe ich noch nie verbaut. Das Bike käme eh nie nach vorne, entweder hält der Lenker an der Kopfstütze die Drehung um die Vorderachse auf oder das Bike schlägt mit dem Hinterrad am Kofferraum an und wenn aus irgendwelchen unvorstellbaren Gründen diese Sachen nicht passieren und ne Drehung möglich wäre, würde es am Dach anschlagen.

Egal, geht sauschnell, erscheint mit Sicher und funzt. Basta


----------



## ghanaboy (15. Oktober 2007)

aber ohnemind das vorderrad abzubauen geht eigbei fast keinen auto was
bei unserem audi a6 nicht und der ist schon recht groß


----------



## B.Z. (15. Oktober 2007)

ghanaboy schrieb:


> aber ohnemind das vorderrad abzubauen geht eigbei fast keinen auto was
> bei unserem audi a6 nicht und der ist schon recht groß


Ist eigentlich Deutsch so eine schlimme Sprache, das man sie nicht halbwegs regelkonform verwenden kann?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (15. Oktober 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Deutsch so eine schlimme Sprache, das man sie nicht halbwegs regelkonform verwenden kann?!?



Stimmt ! Aber wie sein Name bereits Aussagt scheint er aus Ghana zu kommen, mit einem Audi A6 und einem deutsch Grundkurs !


----------



## HB76 (15. Oktober 2007)

hmm früher gab es 100 mark begrüßungsgeld und jetz nen audi a6!!! nicht schlecht


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. Oktober 2007)

or no car!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (15. November 2007)

grad auf der Tokyo-Motorshow entdeckt


----------



## tigerwoods1607 (18. November 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen Skoda Roomster. 2 Mountainbikes innen in spezieller Halterung mit ausgebauten Vorderrädern.


----------



## seinup (18. November 2007)

Komplett in meinen Seat Ibiza, wenns vorderrad rausnimmst, passt es auch rein mit Kofferraum zu.

No Problem.


----------



## Cpace (18. November 2007)

Papa hat eine neue C-Klasse mit umklappbaren Sitzen. Da passt meins wunderbar rein. Dachgepäckträger und den Fahrradträger gabs "gratis" dazu.

Das Auto von der Tokyo Motorshow is echt derbe hässlich...Uah.


----------



## seinup (18. November 2007)

Notfalls muss man halt mal eine Pumpe mitnehmen und die Luft aus dem Vorderreifen lassen,  den man separat transportiert, spätestens dann sollte man 1/3 der Größe gespart haben, ist doch kein Akt! 

Oder soll man deshalb jetzt ein anderes Auto kaufen. Möglichst noch so eine "umweltfreundliche" Spritschleuder, nur weil man 5x im Jahr ein Rad transportiert und zu faul ist, das Laufrad auszuspannen. Welche Logik.


----------



## Cpace (18. November 2007)

Menschen sind nunmal faul...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (18. November 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Oder soll man deshalb jetzt ein anderes Auto kaufen. Möglichst noch so eine "umweltfreundliche" Spritschleuder, nur weil man 5x im Jahr ein Rad transportiert und zu faul ist, das Laufrad auszuspannen. Welche Logik.



Ich transportiere mein Bike mitunter 5 mal pro Woche und beide Bikes haben Steckachse - da *muss* das Bike komplett ins Auto passen! Und mein Auto lässt sich auch mit 6l auf 100 km bewegen!


----------



## Nightwolve (18. November 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Notfalls muss man halt mal eine Pumpe mitnehmen und die Luft aus dem Vorderreifen lassen,  den man separat transportiert, spätestens dann sollte man 1/3 der Größe gespart haben, ist doch kein Akt!
> 
> Oder soll man deshalb jetzt ein anderes Auto kaufen. Möglichst noch so eine "umweltfreundliche" Spritschleuder, nur weil man 5x im Jahr ein Rad transportiert und zu faul ist, das Laufrad auszuspannen. Welche Logik.



Was gegen Spritschleudern?  Und Vorderrad ausbauen ist immer so eine Sache, ich selbst fahre nämlich auch Steckachse.


----------



## Hufi (18. November 2007)

Hallo,

In Volvo V50 drei Bikes +3Personen mit Tagesgepäck kein Problem. Dazu die Rücksitzbank 2/3Seite umlegen. An den Bikes die Räder und Sättel raus. Wenn möglich bei den Gabeln die Federwege kürzen. Bikes hochkant reinstellen fertig.


----------



## Lordi001 (18. November 2007)

Also in meinen Audi A6 Kombi (Bj.98) passen min 2 Bikes rein ohne die Vorderräder auszubauen


----------



## rtuner (19. November 2007)

Lordi001 schrieb:


> Also in meinen Audi A6 Kombi (Bj.98) passen min 2 Bikes rein ohne die Vorderräder auszubauen


 
in meinen astra f caravan (kombi) auch...


----------



## GTdanni (19. November 2007)

Ich fahr privat nen Berlingo, da passen 3 Rennräder (stehend mit allen Rädern) und 3 Personen rein. Wenn man noch anfängt Vorderräder abzubauen passen auch 5 rein. 

Beruflich fahr ich nen Dacia Logan MCV (Kombi) der ist ca 30cm Länger (der Kofferraum) als beim Berlingo allerdings passen die Räder ganz knapp (RH 58 Sitzhöhe 76cm) rein, durch die Heckklappe muss man die Räder auch schräg reinschieben. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (18. Dezember 2007)

Raumwunder Audi 8H  

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/23/783923/1280_3738346237643638.jpg

Räder und Sattel raus, Rad rein, Laufräder darauf platzieren und dann geht sogar die Verdeckwanne runter und ich kann vor oder nach der Tour mit den Haaren im Wind nach Hause cruisen ! Was ist genialer !?  

duke


----------



## talybont (18. Dezember 2007)

so




und so 




transportiere ich in meinem Peugeot 307 SW meine Bikes, wenn es ordentlich aussehen soll. So passen zwei bis drei Bikes stehend rein (ohne Versenken der Sattelstütze). Liegend gehen da 4 Bikes rein ohne zu zerlegen (schon praktiziert).

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Magicforce (19. Dezember 2007)

> http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/al...6237643638.jpg


wenn nur nicht der hässliche Aufkleber auf der Heckklappe wäre.. 

damit transportiert man die bikes angemessen ... 
passen auch ein-zwei mehr rein .. und ´n Sofa zum relaxen


----------



## BIKETIFF (19. Dezember 2007)

opel combo... da passen acht räder rein und bei zweien musste die räder ausbauen. ansonsten megaplatzangebot...fahr selbst einen


----------



## double D (19. Dezember 2007)

hab nicht alles gelesen, aber in meinen Zafira passen drei Dirtbikes gestapelt ohne Ausbauen Locker rein


----------



## Tman (19. Dezember 2007)

Ford Express  hab noch nicht ausprobiert, wieviele maximal reingehen, aber für meine drei Räder reicht es  
Außerdem sehr günstig im Unterhalt.


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Dezember 2007)

Räder ausbauen? Spezielle Halterungen? Also wenn es sowieso ein Auto mit Platz sein kann, dann nehmt eines der hässlichsten Autos die es gibt: Renault Kangoo, den hatten wir bis vor kurzem 2 der 3 Rücksitze umklappen dann kriegst du ! 3 ! Fahrräder ohne irgendwas ausbauen rein und hast noch 3 Sitzplätze um die Leute auch wegzukriegen, beim Bergwerk vom Kumpel (rh 56) musste man den Sattel bisschen runter machen aber sonst, gibt nix besseres ausser Transporter. Jetzt haben wir einen Caddy Life, ist zwar eig größer aber man Kriegt trotzdem nit so viele Bikes rein.


----------



## talybont (22. Dezember 2007)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Räder ausbauen? Spezielle Halterungen? Also wenn es sowieso ein Auto mit Platz sein kann, dann nehmt eines der hässlichsten Autos die es gibt: Renault Kangoo


Ist im Prinzip ja auch richtig, aber ich kaufe mir ja nicht einen Zweitwagen für den Bketransport. Außerdem säuft der zuviel. Mein 307 SW begnügt sich mit 4,7 - 5,5 Litern auf 100 km, wenn man schneller als 120 - 130 km/h fährt.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Dezember 2007)

Passat Kombi, neues Model. Es passen zwei MTB´s rein, aber nur wenn die Vorderräder ausgebaut werden und die Sättel versenkt. Kommt aber auf die Rahmengröße an, bei meinen Rennrad muß der Sattel raus und das Bike schräg eingefädelt werden, sonst gibt es häßliche flecken am Himmel. Wenn beide Räder entfernt werden kann das Bike auch liegend im Kofferraum transportiert werden ohne die sitzbank umzulegen.
Vorher hatte ich nen Peugeot 307 Break, da passten ohne Probleme zwei komplette Bikes rein, aber der wagen ist leider sehr anfällig gewesen.
Ansonsten:
Fiat Fiorino, 3-4 Komplette Bikes und VW Transporter T3, 8 Komplette Bikes und 3 Personen


----------



## killkillkill (12. März 2008)

in nen clio passen mit umgeklappter rückbank 3 HTs 3 schippen ne werkzeugkist 2 mann und nen kasten bier(ganz ganz wichtig)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borni83 (12. März 2008)

seat toledo 5p passen auch 2 rein (boden raus, dann sogar 3


----------



## pinochio2 (21. April 2008)

In bzw. an meinen Pössl 3 Bikes außen und 3 Schlafplätze innen. Im Kofferraum die Klamotten und im Kühlschrank ist reichlich Platz fürs Bier. Eine Dusche und für Frauen ganz wichtig ein WC sind auch vorhanden. Ideal für ein WE in den Bergen oder ein Urlaub am Gardasee.

Nie wieder ein anderes Auto.


----------



## coffer (21. April 2008)

Opel Combo c Lieferwagen!
Günstig in der Steuer (LKW), passen min. 3 Bikes rein(stellen).
Nur zu empfehlen!!! 
MfG
Sven


----------



## Mu Lei (21. April 2008)

@pinochio2
Was ist das für ein Auto - Ford Transit? Wir überlegen gerade, uns ein T4 oder T5 California o. Westfalia in der Variante mir Aufstelldach zu kaufen. Bin aber noch nicht sicher. Vorteil ist, dass er nicht so riesig wie ein richtiger Camper und damit fasst wie ein PKW fahrbar ist.


----------



## DoktorDe (22. April 2008)

swiss schrieb:


> Mini, Bj 70. Passen 2 rein.



Geht wirklich locker. Einfach Beifahrersitz raus (2 Schrauben).

Oder so wie auf folgenden Bildern (2 Personen, 2 Wochen Urlaub (Wandern & Radeln, Futter für Woche 1 inkl.). Und ja, ich konnte noch den Innenspiegel benutzen!

Erst jetzt mit dem Nachwuchs kam ein größeres Auto (Honda Jazz, Fahrradfähigkeiten noch nicht getestet) und einer der Minis wird jetzt verkauft  (nicht der von den Bildern).


----------



## daniel07 (22. April 2008)

Renault Megane Scenic. rücksitze lassen sich einzeln ausbauen. bis zu drei leute mit bikes. ohne viel geschraube am bike, geschweige denn vorderräder ausbauen oder ähnliches.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2008)

coffer schrieb:


> Opel Combo c Lieferwagen!
> Günstig in der Steuer (LKW), passen min. 3 Bikes rein(stellen).
> Nur zu empfehlen!!!
> MfG
> Sven



Ganz schlechte Idee, LKW-Zulassung = Sonntagsfahrverbot, auch wenn nur eingeschränkt, trotzdem ein gewaltiges Handycap.


----------



## coffer (22. April 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ganz schlechte Idee, LKW-Zulassung = Sonntagsfahrverbot, auch wenn nur eingeschränkt, trotzdem ein gewaltiges Handycap.



Sonntagfahrverbot zählt erst ab 7,5 to
und ab 3,5 to beschrängt!!!!!!
Der Combo ist nur bis 2,5 to zugelassen.
Info laut dekra.

Sven


----------



## sirtwist (22. April 2008)

An die Touran-Fahrer: Bekomm ich in den Wagen auch 1-2 Bikes rein ohne die Vorderräder ausbauen zu müssen? Dache man könnte Sie stellen?

Twist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. April 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ganz schlechte Idee, LKW-Zulassung = Sonntagsfahrverbot, auch wenn nur eingeschränkt, trotzdem ein gewaltiges Handycap.



Geht nichts über ein fundiertes Halbwissen. So gut wie keines der privat genutzten Fahrzeuge mit LKW Zulassung fällt unter die 7.5 bzw. 3.5 Tonnen Regelung. Das einzige Handicap ist das Fahrverbot mit Anhänger.


----------



## coffer (22. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Geht nichts über ein fundiertes Halbwissen. So gut wie keines der privat genutzten Fahrzeuge mit LKW Zulassung fällt unter die 7.5 bzw. 3.5 Tonnen Regelung. Das einzige Handicap ist das Fahrverbot mit Anhänger.



Danke 

Sven


----------



## THBiker (26. August 2008)

Hallo

hat jemand mal den VW Tiguan getestet? Kann man dort ein Bike stehend transportieren? (Vorderrad und Sattel abgebaut)
werde den mal morgen probefahren und mal schauen!
Bisher hatte ich einen VW Bora und dort konnte ich 4 Bikes transportieren, ok, der Himmel schaut nicht mehr frisch aus! 

Alternativ werde ich mir den neuen Volvo XC 60 anschauen!

Sollten die ganzen SUVs unbrauchbar sein wird´s halt´n Touran!


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (26. August 2008)

fiat multipla - designed for bikes, not for your eyes.


----------



## Freistiler (26. August 2008)

Tiguan ist totaler Mist. Zu breite Radhäuser, zu niedriges Dach. Wenn's Dir um ein variables Freizeit-Mobil geht, lieber Touran. Oder Caddy.


----------



## Stemmel (26. August 2008)

Caddy  Bei umgelegter Rückbank braucht man nur das Vorderrad auszubauen. Das Rad steht auf der Gabel. 

6 Räder passen locker und leicht rein, dann ist auch noch Platz für einen Mitfahrer. Im letzten Jahr haben wir mit einem 3er-Träger auf der AHK insgesamt 7 Räder, drei Persönen incl. Zelt und Klamotten für drei Tage reinbekommen. 

Wenn es geht: NIE wieder ein anderes Auto...  Oder noch größer wie z.B. ein VW BUS. Bei dem langen Caddy dürfte auch das Ausbauen des Vorderrades entfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dermaddin81 (26. August 2008)

Gut und günstig, Renault kangoo! Passt sogar meine Kawa ZX 6R rein! Bei ausgebauter Rückbank kriegste locker 4 Räder rein ohne irgendwas abzuschrauben, bei umgeklappter Rückbank müssen vielleicht die Vorderräder raus dann passen immernoch 4 und wenn du die Rückbank benötigst kannst du 2 Bikes mit abgebauten laufrädern quer in den Kofferraum stellen


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (26. August 2008)

btw:
wie oft nutzt man denn das auto zum biketransport? jeden tag?
wäre es nicht schlauer, sich einen auf sein leben perfekt zurechtgeschnittenen wagen (vielleicht golf klasse oder so) mit AHK zu holen und die fahrräder bei bedarf auf einem anhänger zu transportieren? 100 km/h sind u.u. drin. ok, das ist immer noch relativ gemächlich, aber dafür muss man nicht jeden tag mit einem T5 o.ä. durch die gegend gurken ...


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. August 2008)

Toyota Avensis Kombi, Rückbank um, 2 räder locker ohne Ausbau Vorderrad,einfach reinlegen,fertig.
Ist dann auch noch Platz fürs Reisegepäck von 2 Leuten.

Decke nach wunsch,man kann die Räder aber so legen das man keine Decke braucht.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. August 2008)

in einen golf 4 dreitürer gehen min. drei bikes rein. allerdings sitze umklappen und vorderrad raus.


----------



## THBiker (26. August 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Tiguan ist totaler Mist. Zu breite Radhäuser, zu niedriges Dach. Wenn's Dir um ein variables Freizeit-Mobil geht, lieber Touran. Oder Caddy.



Hast du´s schon probiert?` Der Tiguan ist höher als mein Bora, d.h. von der Seite kein Problem, nur in der Tiefe könnt´s eng werden!
Touran schaut halt nicht sonderlich schön aus  (Geschmacksache)
Ich teste den Tiguan morgen mal 

Wenn nicht warte ich den Volvo XC60 ab, da bieten sie sogar einen Fahradträger für den Innenraum an, d.h. das sollte passen!

Ich will das Bike eh nur innen transportieren, wenn ich über´s WE mal wohin fahre und es im Innenraum lassen muss, sonst kommt´s auf den Heckträger!


----------



## ThunderRoad (26. August 2008)

Nicht gerade der ultimative Biketransporter aber trotzdem: 
BMW 3er Coupé: 2 Bikes mit demontiertem VR (+2 Personen, da Rücksitzbank umgeklappt). Aber Achtung: Umlegbare Rücksitze hat nicht jedes Modell. Kollege hat 2 3er (Limo und Cabrio) und kann mit beiden zusammen genau 0 Bikes transportieren (OK, im Cabrio könnte man mit etwas Mut und Phantasie... )

UND: Beim 3er ist ne wendbare Gummi-/Teppichmatte serienmäßig


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2008)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> btw:
> wie oft nutzt man denn das auto zum biketransport? jeden tag?
> wäre es nicht schlauer, sich einen auf sein leben perfekt zurechtgeschnittenen wagen (vielleicht golf klasse oder so) mit AHK zu holen und die fahrräder bei bedarf auf einem anhänger zu transportieren? 100 km/h sind u.u. drin. ok, das ist immer noch relativ gemächlich, aber dafür muss man nicht jeden tag mit einem T5 o.ä. durch die gegend gurken ...



Och, vielleicht nicht jeden Tag, aber auf den Monat gesehen doch recht häufig. Gerade am WE... Und der Caddy ist durchaus Alltagstauglich. Und mit einer etwas größeren Maschine auch durchaus gut zu fahren!


----------



## godshavedaqueen (27. August 2008)

In den Seat Marbella passen drei bikes und zwei Leute mit Taschen....


----------



## Alex_1976 (27. August 2008)

BMW E34 525i Touring.

Klappe auf, Rad rein, Klappe zu. übernachten kann man auch drin, günstig in der Anschaffung, ideales Reisemobil mit Automatik, Tempomat, Leder und Standheizung.


----------



## Tigralin (28. August 2008)

HAHA... Mein Kangoo ist der beste... 2 Leute 2 Bikes und sogar drinschlafen...aber mal ganz locker.... sogar ... 3 Leute und 2 Bikes , komplette ausrüstung und nicht diese kleinen.. nein ich rede hier von 2 DHBikes... Norco...(alles ohne irgendwas zu demontieren) bin mir ziemlich sicher das es auch locker dann 3 sein können wenn man es draufanlegt.. nur 3 leute im kangoo pennen.. brrr.. nee das dann doch eng.. aber ,,,,mmh doch geht auch...will garnicht wissen wieviele kleine bikes da reingehen...   kann man alles superschnell übrigens umklappen und saubermachen ist bei dem Auto auch echt easy... 
als nächstes käme nur ein bulli....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. August 2008)

Nachdem mir der Diesel-Leon zu teuer wurde was die Spritkosten anging kam ein Caddy Life EcoFuel (Erdgas, kurzversion). 

Platz ohne Ende. 1/3 Rückbank umlegen, dann kann man ein Rad (egal welches Format, außer Tandem ) einfach so reinstellen, egal wie weit der Sattel ausgezogen ist . Ansonsten geht von 2 Personen mir Rädern und Schlafen im Auto (Bikes können auch ins Auto und stören nicht) bis 4 Leute mit 4 Bikes eigentlich alles. 
Und das ganze bei Kraftstoffkosten zwischen 4 und 7 Euro auf 100km. Ansonsten im unterhalt auch sensationell günstig das Auto, Steuer und VollKasko sind zusammen im Jahr nichtmal 500 Euro. Fahrleistungen sind ausreichend. 


grüße
Jan


----------



## DurstigerDino (28. August 2008)

Ich selbst fahre nen Fiat Punto (ja, ist hässlich).
Hat aber 80 ps und damit für nen "kleinen" recht gute fahrleistungen. Hab erst vor 5 monaten meinen t4 multivan verkauft, weil dieser zu teuer wurde.
das auto kostet 90 euronen in der steuer, versicherung ca250 euronen. spritverbrauch mit ca 6 litern bei normaler fahrweise auch günstig...
achso, zwei räder bekomm ich auch ohne probleme rein... wie oft braucht man tatsächlich mehr platz? hab jedenfalls den laderaum von meinem bus selten genutzt und war nicht mehr bereit derart hohe kosten für ein auto auf mich zu nehmen...


----------



## V.I.P.E.R (30. August 2008)

1er BMW, eins geht im liegen rein, 2 werden ohner vorderrad wohl auch gehen. hab ich abern noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Stephan_Peters (31. August 2008)

Mazda 6 Sport Kombi

bequem 2 freerider/dh ler und 2 leute plus ausreichend gepäck für ne woche bikepark.


----------



## lotus1990 (31. August 2008)

95er VW Polo (6N) zwei xc Bikes (Vorder- und Hinterrad raus), Fahrer und Gepäck.


----------



## michi_g001 (31. August 2008)

Audi Q7. Mehr als genug Platz...


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (12. September 2008)

Ich hab mir für meine Bikes dieses Mobil hier gegönnt:










Da passen sie zwar nicht rein, aber wenigstens drauf


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. September 2008)

Ford KA bietet auch dicke Platz für zwei leute und zwei räder ! Mehr sollte es aber net sein


----------



## CarstenKausB (13. September 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> dicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lotus1990 (20. Februar 2009)

Weiß wer wieviele bikes in einen Seat Leon 1M (99-06) reinpassen. Ich überleg mir damit meine Polo abzulösen.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (20. Februar 2009)

V.I.P.E.R schrieb:


> 1er BMW, eins geht im liegen rein, 2 werden ohner vorderrad wohl auch gehen. hab ich abern noch nicht getestet.



in den einser pass nicht mal ich alleine im liegen rein ...


----------



## jan84 (20. Februar 2009)

lotus1990 schrieb:


> Weiß wer wieviele bikes in einen Seat Leon 1M (99-06) reinpassen. Ich überleg mir damit meine Polo abzulösen.



Wenn du 2/3 der Rückbank umlegst und die Sitzfläche dieser 2/3 rausnimmst (1 Handgriff), 3Bikes (stehend, VR raus) mit 3 Personen und Gepäck für 10Tage. 










War ein treuer Begleiter . Knapp über 200tkm ohne Probleme/außerplanmäßige Reparaturen. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Hundebein (20. Februar 2009)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> opel Corsa B passt auch ein bike aber nur komplett auseinander gebaut..
> uwerden




wenn du keine ahnung hast (und die hast du nicht) einfach mal die fresse halten.

ich fahre selber ein corsa b und da muss ich nur das rad vorne rausnehmen...


----------



## haumdaucher (20. Februar 2009)

Rover 75 Tourer...
Ein Giant XTC Rahmengröße L ohne etwas abzubauen oder nen Lenker auf die Seite zu drehen... Wenn man die Vorderräder abmontiert und Sattel raus; Lenker zur Seite dreht, denke ich könnten auch 2-3 ohne Probleme rein passen.

Mit den größten Kombistauraum haben übrigens die S124 Modelle von Mercedes... (W124 Kombi)


----------



## lotus1990 (23. Februar 2009)

Servus,
ich hab noch ne Frage, wer weiß wie und wieviele Bikes in einen A3 (8L 96-03) 3Türer passen. Da hätte ich ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (23. Februar 2009)

in einen Citroen Xsara Coupe passen rein:
- 2 leute + 1 bike ohne irgendwas abzubauen + 2 bikes mit ausgebautem VR (räder liegend)
- 3 leute + 2 bikes mit ausgebautem VR und ausgebauter sattelstütze (räder stehend)


----------



## Der Physiker (23. Februar 2009)

in den s210 passen 2 Leute+ 2 Bikes+ Equipment ohne ein Bike zu zerlegen.


----------



## Blubberkarl (23. Februar 2009)

ist doch am End eh die Fraach: wieviel darfs denn kosten? Touran? Mit viel Glück erwischt man sogar einen mit dem FUN Paket. 
Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Kupplungsträger an der 5er Limo. Wenn man ein Rad ins Auto lädt passiert es dennoch sehr schnell, dass mal ein Kratzer am Lack ist - ärgerlich... es sei denn du hast nen T4 oder sowas, wo du gleich mit ner Rampe reinfahren kann.


----------



## MTM_RACER (23. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hat jemand mal den VW Tiguan getestet? Kann man dort ein Bike stehend transportieren? (Vorderrad und Sattel abgebaut)
> werde den mal morgen probefahren und mal schauen!
> ...



Hi,

haben den Tiguan getestet ist im Prinzip eigentlich nichts anderes wie ein etwas höherer Golf, dem zufolge auch genauso viel Platz.Schau dich doch mal nach einem A6 2,0TDI(Jahreswagen) um liegt in etwa in der selben Preiskategorie.Kann dir aber auch noch den Opel Insignia Sports Tourer empfehlen.Solltest du vor haben dein Auto zu  leasen kann ich dir die ALD Bank empfehlen die bieten dir dort gute Konditionen.


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Februar 2009)

...kangoo - 2 leute . 2 bikes und alles equipment - ohne probs !!!


----------



## kleiner rocky (23. Februar 2009)

in nen Ford KA passen 2 Bikes plus Equipment locker rein
man brauch nur n bissel Geschick beim packen


----------



## Gign (23. Februar 2009)

IN einen Mazda Premacy passen 3 Fahrräder+Gepäck


----------



## Infernal (23. Februar 2009)

ich hab in oberammergau mal zwei leute inklusive zwei dh bikes aus so nem auto rauskommen oder besser rauskrabbeln sehen 






wenn man nur will, geht alles

btt:

thule heckträger, reicht für zwei bigbikes und ein XC radl, schont nerven und den kofferraum

mfg alex


----------



## Scale30 (24. Februar 2009)

Honda Civic, aktuelles Modell: 2Leute und 2 Bikes. Je nach Modell: beim 5türer passen die Bikes vor den hochgeklappten Rücksitz, beim 3Türer in die Ladefläche bei umgeklappter Rückbank.


----------



## biker-wug (24. Februar 2009)

Twingo, 2 Mann 2Bikes, allerdings jeweils beide Laufräder rausmachen!!

Aber es paßt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (24. Februar 2009)

Dacia Logan MCV Kombi - 2 Bikes, Vorderrad raus, Sattelstütze kann drin bleiben,
zu dem 4 Leute mit Gepäck und Hund !!!

günstig, sparsam, Preis - Leistung unschlagbar, Kaufempfehlung !!!


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (24. Februar 2009)

btw:
ein santa cruz v 10 passt locker in einen smart fortwo:
räder raus, sattel raus, doppelbrückengabel abbauen und den vpp hinterbau an zwei verbindungspunkten abschrauben (auf die bremsleitung aufpassen!!!), fertig.

und das beste: jemand kann noch im auto mitfahren ...


----------



## dkc-live (24. Februar 2009)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> btw:
> ein santa cruz v 10 passt locker in einen smart fortwo:
> räder raus, sattel raus, doppelbrückengabel abbauen und den vpp hinterbau an zwei verbindungspunkten abschrauben (auf die bremsleitung aufpassen!!!), fertig.
> 
> und das beste: jemand kann noch im auto mitfahren ...



toll in der zeit kann man auch zum ziel radeln


----------



## daniel77 (24. Februar 2009)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> btw:
> ein santa cruz v 10 passt locker in einen smart fortwo:
> räder raus, sattel raus, doppelbrückengabel abbauen und den vpp hinterbau an zwei verbindungspunkten abschrauben (auf die bremsleitung aufpassen!!!), fertig.
> 
> und das beste: jemand kann noch im auto mitfahren ...



Hab in Malle mal einen fortwo Cabrio am Flughafen bei Sixt mitm Renner (RH 60) abgeholt, für die Rückfahrt hab ich beim RR einfach beide Räder rausgemacht (> in den Kofferraum), Dach auf und das RR umgekehrt durch das geöffnete Dach auf den Beifahrersitz gestellt und mit dem Sicherheitsgurt angeschnallt, ging super, sie Sixt Mitarbeiter hatten schon Wetten abgeschlossen, daß ich gleich wieder reinkomme und upgrade


----------



## regenrohr (24. Februar 2009)

In einen Opel Vectra Caravan passen bei umgeklappter Rückbank problemlos 3 Hardtails rein, ohne irgendetwas demontieren zu müssen und Platz für sonst irgendwelchen Kram ist auch noch da...


----------



## Infernal (24. Februar 2009)

kleine zwischenfrage weil ichs net ganz schnall...

habt ihr ne allergie gegen radträger oder warum tut ihr das euren autos an?


----------



## Wimbo (24. Februar 2009)

du bekommst eigentlich in jedes Auto (mit ein bisschen Kreativität) ein Bike rein...

Sicher sagen kann ich es dir von sämtlichen VW Passat Kombis, Mercedes A-Klasse war für 2 Enduros (komplett!!) auch kein Problem.. Und es haben noch 2 Leute + Schutzkleidung reingepasst


----------



## regenrohr (24. Februar 2009)

Infernal schrieb:


> kleine zwischenfrage weil ichs net ganz schnall...
> 
> habt ihr ne allergie gegen radträger oder warum tut ihr das euren autos an?



Warum antun?

Mittlerweile haben wir ja auch einen Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung, ist Platz für 4 Räder, aber wenn ich allein fahr, dann reicht der Kofferaum...


----------



## Tundra HT (24. Februar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> In einen Opel Vectra Caravan passen bei umgeklappter Rückbank problemlos 3 Hardtails rein, ohne irgendetwas demontieren zu müssen und Platz für sonst irgendwelchen Kram ist auch noch da...



Mein Astra F Caravan schluckt sie alle!
Muß dir zustimmen:!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tokyo2005 (24. Februar 2009)

Sicher ist doch, dass man sich wohl beim Autokauf auf ältere Baujahre orientieren sollte! 
Warum? - Zuviele Plastik-Knautschzonen, welche nun das nutzbare Volumen aufs Minimum reduzieren. Vergleiche: Volvo Kombi alt/ neu   oder auch A4 Kombi alt/neu


----------



## Tundra HT (24. Februar 2009)

Der Astra F C. hat sogar ein größeres Kofferraumvolumen wie der B-Vectra C.!


----------



## fuzzball (25. Februar 2009)

Infernal schrieb:


> kleine zwischenfrage weil ichs net ganz schnall...
> 
> habt ihr ne allergie gegen radträger oder warum tut ihr das euren autos an?



1. da muss man auf der Autobahn nicht trödeln
2. Bikes sind besser geschützt (auch gegen Diebstahl)
3. man kommt durch den Drive Thru und zuhause ins Parkhaus
4. ich muss nur eine Person mitnehmen


----------



## clmns (25. Februar 2009)

Infernal schrieb:


> kleine zwischenfrage weil ichs net ganz schnall...
> 
> habt ihr ne allergie gegen radträger oder warum tut ihr das euren autos an?




Lieber dem Auto was angetan, als dem Rad.


----------



## burn (25. Februar 2009)

Infernal schrieb:


> kleine zwischenfrage weil ichs net ganz schnall...
> 
> habt ihr ne allergie gegen radträger oder warum tut ihr das euren autos an?



-Hoechstgeschwindigkeit auf der BAB
-Spritverbrauch
-Sicherheit
-Diebstahlschutz


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Februar 2009)

Caddy Life (kurzer Radstand) Bikes aufgebaut, stehend:
- 1-2 Bikes + 4 Leute + Gepäck, 
- bis zu 4 Bikes + 3 Leute + Gepäck
- bis zu 6 Bikes + 2 Leute + Gepäck.

In einen Clio Bj. Mitte der 90er passen 3 Leute+3 Bikes (auseinandergebaut) +Transalp-Gepäck (leidvoll erfahren dank eines Fehlers der Autovermietung in Garda: Passat Kombi bestellt -> Clio bekommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (25. Februar 2009)

Mit etwas Mühe passen so vier Räder in fast jedes Auto:


----------



## biker1967 (25. Februar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Dacia Logan MCV Kombi günstig, sparsam, Preis - Leistung unschlagbar, Kaufempfehlung !!!



Wenn nur die hohe Einstufung bei den Versicherungen nicht wäre (haftpflicht TK 19!!)

Ich hab von Paulchen diesen Heckträger. Wenn das Auto gewechselt wird kommen andere Adapter dran. Brauch man nicht jedes mal nen neuen Träger zu kaufen.


----------



## JekyllandHyde (25. Februar 2009)

Toyota Avensis Kombi (BJ 07) - passt n Bike ohne jegliche Demontage rein, wenn man die Rücksitze umklappt. 

Wer kein großes Auto mag und das gefummel leid ist, kann sich ne Anhängerkupplung dran machen und n Kupplungsträger drauf. Steht nirgends an und gut ist...

Hab den von meinen Eltern übernommen und nutz den eigentlich mehr, wenn ich nicht alleine unterwegs bin als dass ich die Sitze umklappe und die Bikes zerlegen muss.


----------



## ullertom (25. Februar 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Wenn nur die hohe Einstufung bei den Versicherungen nicht wäre (haftpflicht TK 19!!)
> 
> Ich hab von Paulchen diesen Heckträger. Wenn das Auto gewechselt wird kommen andere Adapter dran. Brauch man nicht jedes mal nen neuen Träger zu kaufen.



????? ich zahle 320 im Jahr !!! VK 500 / TK 150 bei 35%


----------



## sun909 (25. Februar 2009)

Infernal schrieb:


> kleine zwischenfrage weil ichs net ganz schnall...
> 
> habt ihr ne allergie gegen radträger oder warum tut ihr das euren autos an?



Nicht zu vergessen, der ganze Schmodder, der nachher am Rad klebt (Fliegen, Kippen, und was noch so auf der BAB durch die Luft fliegt  )

Habe mein Fully im Smart42, Vorderrad und Sattel raus, Beifahrersitz umgeklappt und dann einfach durchschieben. 

Klappt dank Schnellspanner ratzfatz. Ist auch schon bis zum Gardasee (von Köln) gefahren samt Gepäck für eine Woche Biken und Urlaub 

 Und sorgt immer für heitere Gesichter beim Treffen:

"Wo hast du denn dein Bike?"

"Im Auto..."

"Äh wo (oder auch welches Auto?)?"

Ja ja, man liebt oder hasst ihn. 

Leider passen keine zwei Leute rein, dann müßte ich Hinterrad auch noch raus und viel basteln.

Der Smart Radträger passte leider nicht zu meinem Rahmen vom Bike.

Außerdem kann ich das Rad auch mal so über Nacht im Auto oder bei Besuchen stehen lassen ohne alle paar Minuten nachzuschauen, wer gerade seine Finger nicht bei sich hält...

grüße
sun909


----------



## tesa (25. Februar 2009)

burn schrieb:


> -Hoechstgeschwindigkeit auf der BAB
> -Spritverbrauch
> -Sicherheit
> -Diebstahlschutz




Ich will mich ja nicht als Befürworter eines Tempolimits bezeichnen, aber imho heben sich die drei ersten Argumente gegenseitig auf. Zumindest komme ich mit 120+Heckträger auf einen geringeren Spritverbrauch und gerate seltener in Situationen, wo ich STARK bremsen muss als dies bei Tempo 220 ohne Träger der Fall ist...


----------



## Grossman_nik (26. Februar 2009)

jup geht mir da genauso und man fährt ja  auch  vorsichtiger (ich zumindest) weil man ja sein SChätzchen sicher ans Ziel bringen will  


BMW  E36 3er Coupe (BJ 1993 -1999)  2 Hardttails  ohne Vorderreifen bzw.  ein FUlly bis vorne gewisse Einbauhöhe der Gabel + Rahmen vorne (also mein Demo geht grad noch rein ) und ansonsten wenn noch einer mim Fully kommt aufs Dach


----------



## jan84 (27. Februar 2009)

tesa schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht als Befürworter eines Tempolimits bezeichnen, aber imho heben sich die drei ersten Argumente gegenseitig auf. Zumindest komme ich mit 120+Heckträger auf einen geringeren Spritverbrauch und gerate seltener in Situationen, wo ich STARK bremsen muss als dies bei Tempo 220 ohne Träger der Fall ist...



Man kann ja auch mal nur drei der vier Argumente gelten lassen (oder beim Spritverbrauch nur gleiche Geschwindigkeiten vergleichen, was Sinn machen könnte ). Wenn man eh viel Bremsen muss ist das Argument mit der Höchstgeschw. eh überflüssig und wenn man die hohe Geschwindigkeit quasi konstant durchfährt erübrigt sich auch der brutale Verbrauch. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Dddakk (30. November 2009)

Lustiger Dräd hier. Hier meine Erfahrung:
Audi A2: 2 XL Hardtails, Vorderräder raus, 1 Rücksitz raus. Immer noch Platz für 3 Personen. 3 Hardtails XL bei 2 Personen.
Smart ForTwo, erste Serie. 1 Hardtail XL, 1 Person. Sitz umklappen, VR raus, Sattel raus.


----------



## EvilEvo (30. November 2009)

In meinen Toyota Aygo krieg ich auch 2 Räder und 2 Personen, wenn ich bei beiden Bikes die Räder rausnehme und die Rückbank umklappe, das kann´s ja aber nich sein. Man kriegt überall irgendwie ein Bike reingequetscht, wenn ich aber alles mögliche zerlegen muss, "PASST NICHT EIN BIKE IN DAS AUTO" sondern nur die Einzelteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (30. November 2009)

..mein nächster wird ein IQ ! Der Smart ist zu sperrig.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (1. Dezember 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..mein nächster wird ein IQ !


der IQ ist potthässlich. nimm lieber ein schönes auto:


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Dezember 2009)

VW Touran: 3 DH Räder + 3 Leute samt Ausrüstung, 2 Kästen Bier + sonstiges Gepäck - Vorderräder raus, 2 Rücksitze rausgenommen
Rover Mini (nicht Hausfrauen BMW): 1 DH Rad + Fahrer samt Ausrüstung, Campingausrüstung, Kasten Bier + sonstiges Gepäck - Laufräder raus, Beifahrersitz umgeklappt


----------



## Dddakk (1. Dezember 2009)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> der IQ ist potthässlich. nimm lieber ein schönes auto:



Mein Nachbar hat einen, will ihn aber verkaufen. Willste?


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (1. Dezember 2009)

danke, aber wenn ich ein auto brauche, miete oder carshare ich mir was.


----------



## Dddakk (1. Dezember 2009)

Sharen ist immer gut.
Den Fiat könnte ich auch nicht empfehlen. Darum soll er auch verkauft werden


----------



## Rhombus (1. Dezember 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch mal nur drei der vier Argumente gelten lassen (oder beim Spritverbrauch nur gleiche Geschwindigkeiten vergleichen, was Sinn machen könnte ). Wenn man eh viel Bremsen muss ist das Argument mit der Höchstgeschw. eh überflüssig und wenn man die hohe Geschwindigkeit quasi konstant durchfährt erübrigt sich auch der brutale Verbrauch.
> 
> grüße
> jan



Na ja, meine E-Klasse ist so breit, wie die Bikes lang sind. Deshalb achte ich so überhaupt garnicht auf die Bikes und fahre auch in Baustellen mit Fahrradträger auf der linken Spur.

Mit nem kleineren Auto würde icgh das wohl eher nich machen, weil es sich durch überstehende Fahrräder ganz anders verhält...

Und dadurch, das die Kombo BikeTräger-EKlasse so gut funktioniert, fahre ich im schnitt auch immer 140-150.
So ein Thule-System ist schon was wert. Und durch den Tempomat braucht der 320CDI gerade mal 7,2L voll beladen mit Träger und Rädern dran/drauf.

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema:

In die e-Klasse gehen locker 2-5 Bikes rein, je nach Anzahl der Mitfahrer. Ich denke, ohne Gepäck kann mann mit ausgebautem Vorderrad 4 Bikes und 4 Personen mitnehmen.


----------



## EvilEvo (1. Dezember 2009)

Unser Caddy schluckt bei 130km/h auf der Autobahn mit Fahrradträger und 2 Bikes mal eben 1 Liter auf 100km mehr, obwohl die Bikes an keiner Stelle hinter der Schrankwand vorgucken. Da stell ich dann, wenn man nur zu zweit oder allein ist, einfach die Bikes wie sie sind in Kofferraum und fertig.


----------



## fuzzball (1. Dezember 2009)

hier wirds kritisch




Bikes gehören in den Koffer/Innenraum, da sie nur dort sicher sind; die AMS hatte letzes Jahr im Frühjahr Dach- und Heckträger getestet, alle Schrott, die einen versagten beim ausweichen die anderen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomatoAc (1. Dezember 2009)

Sonen Heckträger hat der Clio meiner Eltern auch, super Sache, nix wird dreckig, schnell und einfach.

Zur Not gehts aber auch in unserem Polo 6N, Rückbank umklappen und rein damit, für "kürzere" Fahrten in der Stadt kann man auch ein Rad rausgucken lassen, paar alte Handtücher um den Rahmen wickeln an den Stellen wo es aufliegt und die Klappe mit nem Draht/Band nach unten festbinden.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (1. Dezember 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Bikes gehören in den Koffer/Innenraum, da sie nur dort sicher sind; die AMS hatte letzes Jahr im Frühjahr Dach- und Heckträger getestet, alle Schrott, die einen versagten beim ausweichen die anderen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.



hab ich fahrräder am heck, fahre ich grundsätzlich immer mit 190 zum ziel. und nonstop im hütchenslalom ...


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Dezember 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Unser Caddy .....Da stell ich dann, wenn man nur zu zweit oder allein ist, einfach die Bikes wie sie sind in Kofferraum und fertig.


 
Im Caddy kann man bei vorgeklapptem Einzelrücksitz (hinterm Beifahrer) 2 Bikes reinstellen ohne irgendwas zu basteln (okay- Hutablage ausbauen) und dann können sogar noch 4 Leute + Gepäck mitreisen.
In den Caddy Maxi dürfte noch viel mehr reinpassen...


----------



## jan84 (6. Dezember 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Im Caddy kann man bei vorgeklapptem Einzelrücksitz (hinterm Beifahrer) 2 Bikes reinstellen ohne irgendwas zu basteln (okay- Hutablage ausbauen) und dann können sogar noch 4 Leute + Gepäck mitreisen.
> In den Caddy Maxi dürfte noch viel mehr reinpassen...



Mit rausnehmen der Vorderräder meinst du aber jetzt oder?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Dezember 2009)

Nein, im Ganzen stehend.
Vielleicht stelle ich nachher mal 2 Bikes rein und mache ein Foto.


----------



## jan84 (6. Dezember 2009)

Stehen beide auf den Rädern oder eins "auffm Kopf"? Ein Rad bei 1/3 umklappen ist klar, bei zweistück bin ich meistens an der Länge von einem der Räder gescheitert, würd mich über ein Bild / kurze Beschreibung freuen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurbelmaxe (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich mach's mit einem Nissan NOTE folgendermassen, zwei Räder mit Wochenendgepäck:



alles im Wagen eingefädelt und Schramm und Klapperfrei verpackt:




Ich habe auch einen Dachträger, wenn mehr als zwei Personen mit müssen, dann nervt allerdings das relativ hohe Windgeräusch ab 100 km/h. 
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## supiboy (6. Dezember 2009)

In meinen 5er Touring klappe ich nur die Rückbank um und packe 2 Bikes rein ( mit Decke dazwischen ) ohne irgendetwas abzubauen. ) das freut mich immer wieder. Und ich fahre einen 22" Rahmen.


----------



## Lugie (6. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich bei meinem Supersportwagen (Polo 86c) die Rückbank umklappe, dann bekomme ich auch zwei MTB's rein. Ich muss aber leider die Laufräder und den Sattel ausbauen. Ansonsten passt dann immerhin noch nen bissl Gepäck, wie Werkzeug und Rucksäcke mit rein.

Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte


----------



## mw.dd (6. Dezember 2009)

Ford Focus Kombi: 3 Räder aufrecht stehend bei teilw. umgeklappter Rücksitzbank; die Vorderräder müssen natürlich raus, die Sättel je nach Rahmen abgesenkt oder ausgebaut werden. Dann ist noch Platz für 3 Personen + Wochenendgepäck.


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Dezember 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Stehen beide auf den Rädern oder eins "auffm Kopf"?


 

Beide auf den Rädern, eins vorwärts, das Andere rückwärts reingeschoben.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Selbst ausgetestet hab ich es schonmal an nem Golf V:
-Kopfstützen raus
-Rücksitzbank plätten
-Das Rad mit 90° abgewinkelten Vorderrad vorsichtig reinzirkeln
-fertig! 

Wenn man ne Decke hat, kann man sogar noch ein zweites draufpacken. Allerdings ist dann so der komplette Kofferraum belegt...

Bei meinem Astra F hab ich das erst gar nicht probiert, weil a) eh die Bassbox hinten drin steht und b) ich sowieso erstmal die Länge des Kofferraums vermessen muß, ob das Radl so überhaupt reinpaß... 


Manuel


----------



## Ikonoklast (7. Dezember 2009)

Renault Kangoo: mit radausbau 5 dirtbikes + 5 mitfahrer + gepäck für 5 leute zum radfahren, ohne radausbau und was umlegen 2 mal 24" dirtrad + Bmx quer im kofferraum, mit rückbank umgelegt 4 dh räder ohne radausbau


----------



## jan84 (7. Dezember 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Beide auf den Rädern, eins vorwärts, das Andere rückwärts reingeschoben.


Ahhh, da liegt der Kasus-Knacksus .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KainerM (7. Dezember 2009)

Seat Alhambra, vier Bikes und drei Leute mit Drei Sitzen, ohne an den Bikes zu schrauben, plus genug Kofferraum für ein Monat Urlaub. Oder Drei Bikes und vier Leute auf vier Sitzen.

Ansonsten gehts auch kleiner, Seat Ibiza (das nichtmehr aktuelle Modell), zwei Leute, zwei Bikes, ein bisschen Gepäck, Rücksitze umlegen und Sitzkissen raus, Vorderrad ausm Bike entfernt un Fahrersitz auf der dritten Raste von hinten.

Bei mehr Leuten Bike auf den Dachträger, Thule ProRide 951, der hält ordentlich. Und das mit Dachträger maximal 120 drin sind sollte klar sein, alles andere ist verantwortungslos. 

mfg


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (7. Dezember 2009)

"in welches auto passt meine ducati stehend und ohne lästigen vorderradausbau rein?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule123 (7. Dezember 2009)

Honda Jazz: 2 Räder übereinander gelegt+2 Personen


----------



## Schepperbeppo (7. Dezember 2009)

Honda Jazz: 3 Räder übereinander und 2 Personen


----------



## Lugie (7. Dezember 2009)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> "in welches auto passt meine ducati stehend und ohne lästigen vorderradausbau rein?"






Sei doch froh, dass du eine schöne kleine Maschine hast und keine Harley (und die passt auch ohne Probleme in den T5 rein)


----------



## CQB (8. Dezember 2009)

Skoda fabia, 2 Räder 2 Personen, ohne zu basteln.


----------



## paule123 (8. Dezember 2009)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Honda Jazz: 3 Räder übereinander und 2 Personen



hehe, mit montierten vorderrädern? 26"?


----------



## Rhombus (8. Dezember 2009)

In meinen Vito passen locker 5-6Bikes. Aber halt nur 3 Personen

Da kann quasi jeder ein Ersatzbike mitnehmen....

Das blöde ist nur das der nur 180 läuft.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (8. Dezember 2009)

hehe, mit montierten vorderrädern? 26"?

ne, leider nicht, Vorderräder abmontiert 

Greez


----------



## Steax (8. Dezember 2009)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Selbst ausgetestet hab ich es schonmal an nem Golf V:
> -Kopfstützen raus
> ...


So schauts im A3 Sportback auch aus....


----------



## Hendrik1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Smart ForTwo. Rahmen in die Vertiefung hinter den Sitzen stellen. Laufräder davor, fertig. Achso geht natürlich nur mit einem Rad. Es passt jedoch noch ein Zweitlaufradsatz und etwas Gepäck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (8. Dezember 2009)

tach!

fiat multipla: 4 leute + 4 bikes mit ausgebautem vorderrad oder 3 leutz mit 3 rädern im stück. und gibt es wie den vw caddy auch mit erdgastank, sprich stinkt nich und kostet 5 euronen auf 100 km.

so, nu aber raus, kinners, spielen!

derherrderringel


----------



## jan84 (8. Dezember 2009)

herrderringel schrieb:


> tach!
> 
> fiat multipla: 4 leute + 4 bikes mit ausgebautem vorderrad oder 3 leutz mit 3 rädern im stück. und gibt es wie den vw caddy auch mit erdgastank, sprich stinkt nich und kostet 5 euronen auf 100 km.
> 
> ...



Wenn der ja nicht so unglaublich hässlich wäre  *duckundweg*

grüße,
Jan


----------



## madre (8. Dezember 2009)

E Klasse Kombi Bj 2000 gehen locker 4 Räder rein mit umklappen und vorderrad raus .
Aber da geht evtl auch mehr haben uns nicht so viel mühe gegeben


----------



## Rhombus (8. Dezember 2009)

madre schrieb:


> E Klasse Kombi Bj 2000 gehen locker 4 Räder rein mit umklappen und vorderrad raus .
> Aber da geht evtl auch mehr haben uns nicht so viel mühe gegeben



Sach ich doch!



Rhombus schrieb:


> Na ja, meine E-Klasse ist so breit, wie die Bikes lang sind. Deshalb achte ich so überhaupt garnicht auf die Bikes und fahre auch in Baustellen mit Fahrradträger auf der linken Spur.
> 
> Mit nem kleineren Auto würde icgh das wohl eher nich machen, weil es sich durch überstehende Fahrräder ganz anders verhält...
> 
> ...






jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn der ja nicht so unglaublich hässlich wäre  *duckundweg*
> 
> grüße,
> Jan




Und dafür kannst Du eigentlich gepflegt und vor allem Aufrecht stehen bleiben!!!

Das Ding ist ungefähr so hübsch wie eine schimmelnde Tomate oder auch ein weiterer Italiener>>> der Lancia Thesis 

Aber solche Ungetüme bringt Mercedes ja leider auch andauernd unter die Leute. Da fallen mir auf Anhieb drei solcher Gestalten ein...


----------



## paule123 (9. Dezember 2009)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> ne, leider nicht, Vorderräder abmontiert
> 
> Greez



alles klar, ich hatte mich schon gewundert wie du die reingezwängt hast


----------



## crazy.man77 (10. Dezember 2009)

BMW 320d Touring e46:

bei umgeklappter Rückbank passen zwei Räder rein. Allerdings muss das Vorderrad jeweils raus und die Sattelstütze ebenfalls. Die geringe Höhe im Auto ist das kritische Maß. Beide Räder dann ganz nach links oder rechts geschoben und mit Verzurrgurten gesichert, dann passen noch zwei große Koffer stehend daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalix (10. Dezember 2009)

BMW 5er e60 Limo

Bei ausgebauten Laufrädern und eingefahrener Sattelstütze passt mein 18" Cube in den Kofferaum


----------



## DHK (11. Dezember 2009)

Mazda 3: ein Downhillbike mit ausgebauten vorderrad und viel Gepäck, oder wenn man zu zweit fahren will gehen auch zwei bikes übereinander rein, dann halt nicht mehr so viel Gepäck und Ersatzteile.

Fiat Doblo Cargo
5-6 normale Bikes ohne Räder ausbauen, hat dafür aber nur zwei sitzplätze


----------



## RunningPumi (14. Mai 2010)

Mini One, Bj 2008:

2 MTB (Räder raus und Sattelstütze runter)
Werkzeug
Klamotten für 2 Personen / 1 Woche
Futter für die ersten 2 Tage in der FeWo

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Tman (11. Juli 2010)

Schweren Herzens verkaufe ich meinen perfekten Biketransporter 
Aber was sein muss, muss sein:

HIER


----------



## Strider (12. Juli 2010)

Was hier zu selten erwähnt wird ist, dass die Größe der Bikes entscheident ist. Im 3er Touring, z.B. passt das M meiner Frau ohne Vorderrad gut, mein XL jedoch nur kopfüber und auch das sehr knapp!


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Juli 2010)

An sich richtig, die Erkenntnis, aber das Problem liegt doch eher im Ursprung des Threads, denn die Fragestellung ist doch sehr allgemein gewählt, von daher kann man erstmal alles einwerfen, wo man schonmal ein Bike drin hatte. mal soviel: Toyota Aygo 2 Leute, bisschen Gepäck und 2 MTB Hardtails in Größe M mit Rädern raus, oder 1 Mann und ein MTB am Stück und Gepäck, wahlweise passt da auch mein 54er Rennrad.


----------



## peter_is_lustig (12. Juli 2010)

Heute Abend 20.15 Dmax

Der Checker - Bike Bus ;-)

gruß peter


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Juli 2010)

Alte Folge...


----------



## LAW (13. Juli 2010)

Nissan Micra Bj.08 Räder raus und Rückbank klappen. Da gehen bestimmt 6 übereinander


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Juli 2010)

LAW schrieb:


> Nissan Micra Bj.08 Räder raus und Rückbank klappen. Da gehen bestimmt 6 übereinander



Zum Bikes klauen reicht das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (14. Juli 2010)

LAW schrieb:


> Nissan Micra Bj.08 Räder raus und Rückbank klappen. Da gehen bestimmt 6 übereinander


Naja im 06er mit 2 Leuten und kompletter Ausrüstung wirds eng, wobei man eins evtl noch reinbekommt.


----------



## DHK (14. Juli 2010)

Naja das ist doch auch immer die Frage wie sehr ich die Bikes auseinanderschrauben will. Komplett (also auch ohne Laufraeder ausbauen) wird es bei vielen Autos schon sehr eng. Mit Laufraedern raus geht schon bei vielen. Was dann noch hilft ist Gabel und Pedalen ab, da brauch man bei nem großen Kombi und nem kleinen Rahmen nicht einmal die Ruecksitze umklappen. Und wenn alles nichts hilft: es gibt ja auch immernoch die gute alte Flex


----------



## Panscher (14. Juli 2010)

gibts nen bild von nem Ford C-Max mit einem oder zwei rädern... also im Kofferraum natürlich


----------



## LAW (17. Juli 2010)

Hier passts rein, mit Koffern ist es oben besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Master | Torben (20. Juli 2010)

Obendrauf ist doof - auf der Autobahn 'langsam' fahren und unter Brücken ducken macht keinen Spass 

Ich liebe SUVs... haben auch bloß keinen Platz


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Juli 2010)

Die Räder möchte ich mal alle in der Schrankwand sehn, SUV´s sind für alles einfach ungeeignet, vor allem für´s gut aussehn.
Und als wenn die Kiste nicht schon hoch genug wäre, noch Räder aufs Dach und am besten auf der Autobahn bei 200 auf der linken Spur noch drängeln.
Meine Meinung...


----------



## roberto.d (20. Juli 2010)

Opel Combo und da ist noch Platz. Ohne was abzubauen zwei Räder (auch zwei DH Bikes) mit Rädern raus bis zu 6 Bikes und jeweils zwei Leute.


----------



## lotus1990 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mein bike immer aufm Dach (VW Polo) 160km/h gehn da auch noch. Mein nächstes Auto wird ein Kombi, es kommt aber auf jedenfall wieder ein Dachträger drauf, weil ich des dreckige Bike nicht im Auto haben will.


----------



## Haentz (20. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> am besten auf der Autobahn bei 200 auf der linken Spur noch drängeln.
> Meine Meinung...



Ja, dann mach halt Platz, wenn ich mit meinem Touareg vorbei will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (20. Juli 2010)

Nur wenn du Bikes aufm Dach hast


----------



## Haentz (20. Juli 2010)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Nur wenn du Bikes aufm Dach hast



Auf dem Dach, auf dem Heckträger, überall Bikes  

Ne Spaß beiseite, wenn man Bikes IN einem Auto unterbringen will, ist son SUFF eher nix. Der T-Reg ist ja schon SEHR groß, trotzdem hat ein Passat Kombi einen tieferen Kofferraum.

Mit "unterbringen" meine ich einfach in den Kofferraum schmeissen, ohne Räder abzubauen oder so was. Bei einem Q7 könnte das evtl. gehen, beim T-Rag muss ich das Vorderrad von meinem XL Rahmen abbauen.


----------



## noi76 (20. Juli 2010)

Vectra Caravan C bei umgeklappten Rücksitzen kann ich ein 28"er Cross ohne Demontage reinlegen.


----------



## dooley242 (20. Juli 2010)

noi76 schrieb:


> Vectra Caravan C bei umgeklappten Rücksitzen kann ich ein 28"er Cross ohne Demontage reinlegen.



Das mach ich auch bei einer Skoda Octavia Limousine.


----------



## ilex (20. Juli 2010)

Opel, Opel Caravan, a jeder will an Opel fahrn


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Juli 2010)

Der Ferrari 599 GTB hat eine umklappbare Rückbank und so viel Kofferraum, dass man da auch ein Bike am Stück reinkriegt, zumindest ein CC-Bike.
Mich stört ein dreckiges Bike im Auto eigentlich garnicht, wird´s Auto halt innen mal ordentlich sauber gemacht, geht allerdings bei nacktem Blech im Kofferraum und großflächigen Kunststoffverkleidungen relativ einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (21. Juli 2010)

lotus1990 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein bike immer aufm Dach (VW Polo) 160km/h gehn da auch noch.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Jockelmatz (21. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Der Ferrari 599 GTB hat eine umklappbare Rückbank und so viel Kofferraum, dass man da auch ein Bike am Stück reinkriegt, zumindest ein CC-Bike.



Das beruhigt mich jetzt etwas, ich hatte schon befürchtet, ein bike würde nicht in einen Ferrari 599 GTB passen.


----------



## DHK (21. Juli 2010)

Da muss ich gleich mal raus und schauen ob auch mein DH-Bike in meinem kleinen Italiener Platz hat...


...
und es hat genuegend Platz!













ist allerdings auch nicht der Ferrari 599 GTB (leider), sondern nur ein Ferrari In Außergewoehnlicher Tarnung mit der Bezeichnung Doblo. Aber wenigstens passen da auch noch mehr rein als nur ein Bike.


----------



## Radon_Biker (21. Juli 2010)

VW T5, da gehen geteste 9 Räder rein


----------



## LAW (29. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Die Räder möchte ich mal alle in der Schrankwand sehn, SUV´s sind für alles einfach ungeeignet, vor allem für´s gut aussehn.
> Und als wenn die Kiste nicht schon hoch genug wäre, noch Räder aufs Dach und am besten auf der Autobahn bei 200 auf der linken Spur noch drängeln.
> Meine Meinung...


Die Räder hätten auch alle in´s Auto gepasst, nur schlecht wenn man zu viert an die Ostsee fährt
Zum Thema drängeln, ich bin entspannt mit Tempomat 120km/h gecrust in Meckpom darfst du eh ni schneller


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2010)

LAW schrieb:


> in Meckpom darfst du eh ni schneller



Von wegen, die A20 is fast komplett frei, und die A19 auch.


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Juli 2010)

LAW schrieb:


> Die Räder hätten auch alle in´s Auto gepasst, nur schlecht wenn man zu viert an die Ostsee fährt
> Zum Thema drängeln, ich bin entspannt mit Tempomat 120km/h gecrust in Meckpom darfst du eh ni schneller



Vorbildlich , dürfen ist ja überall anders, aber meistens kommt man da nie schneller vorwärts. Fahre öfters die A 24 (mind. alle 2 Wochen) und da ist man mit 120km/h ja eigentlich immer der schnellste (viel zu wenig).


----------



## lotus1990 (29. Juli 2010)

Gut das ich in Bayern wohn, auf der A95 gibts nichtmal elektrische Schilder die die Geschwindigkeit begrenzen könnten.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (29. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Der Ferrari 599 GTB hat eine umklappbare Rückbank und so viel Kofferraum, dass man da auch ein Bike am Stück reinkriegt, zumindest ein CC-Bike.
> Mich stört ein dreckiges Bike im Auto eigentlich garnicht, wird´s Auto halt innen mal ordentlich sauber gemacht, geht allerdings bei nacktem Blech im Kofferraum und großflächigen Kunststoffverkleidungen relativ einfach.



ich finds eher ne frechheit, dass der kofferraum des 599 GTB scheinbar nur nacktes blech und großflächige kunsstoffverkleidungen zu bieten hat ...


----------



## DerRider94 (29. Juli 2010)

Citroen C2, passen 2 Fahrräder rein + 2 Leute + Rucksack + Helm und das bequem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heppi (29. Juli 2010)

Toyota Carina E Combi

Klappe auf, Fahrrad rein, Klappe zu.

Günstiges Auto, verbraucht wenig, hat mich über 10 jahre nie im Stich gelassen und ist so hässlich, dass man bei jeder Polizeikontrolle aus purem Mitleid durchgewunken wird.

R.I.P Carinchen


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Juli 2010)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> ich finds eher ne frechheit, dass der kofferraum des 599 GTB scheinbar nur nacktes blech und großflächige kunsstoffverkleidungen zu bieten hat ...



Nja, da haben wir uns missverstanden, ich habe den 599 HGTE, die Sportvariante des normalen 599GTB, da ist aus Gewichtsgründen alles nackig hinten, der "Kunststoff" da im Kofferraum wird übrigens umgangssprachlich Carbon genannt


----------



## BlackDiver (11. November 2010)

Um den Thread mal wieder aufleben zu lassen: Ich will mir nächstes Jahr ein anderes Auto zulegen.Folgende Bedingungen hätt ich:
-Es sollen 4 Personen reinpassen u. dazu ein Freerider
-Ich will maximal das Vorderrad (u. natürlich Sattelstütze) rausbauen
-Ich will nicht jedesmal Sitze raus-oder umbauen
-Ich will keinen Heckträger o.ä. sondern das Bike IM Auto
-Ich will keinen T5 o. ähnliche Monster,ist mir für den Alltagsbetrieb einfach zu groß

Gedacht hätte ich an etwas wie den Touran,Voyager,S-Max o.ä. Würde gerne die hinteren Sitze links u. rechts stehen lassen,den mittleren raus,und dann dazwischen das Bike rückwärts reinschieben.
Bei welchen Autos ist das möglich das 4 Personen u. ein MTB befördert werden ohne großen Umbau?


----------



## jan84 (11. November 2010)

Hätte ich in dem andern Thread nicht geantwortet würd ichs jetzt hier machen... Ein Post zum Thema reicht doch, oder ?


----------



## .floe. (12. November 2010)

Aktuelles Auto: Ford KA RU8 - Räder am Bike ausbauen, und ein Bike passt bei umgelegter Rückbank rein.

Altes Auto: Opel Astra F Kombi - Vorderräder am Bike ausbauen, und vier Bikes passen bei umgelegter Rückbank rein!


----------



## Stefan.B (12. November 2010)

Ich hab nen Zafira B. Damit gibts absolut keine Probleme. Du kannst bei dem Auto sogar noch zwei Sitze die im Kofferraumboden versteckt sind,einzeln oder zusammen hochklappen. Dann sind 5 Personen + Fahrrad möglich.


----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2010)

1996 Volvo 850 Limousine.
mit ausgebauten Rädern passen bei umgelegter Rückbank 1 Downhiller und 1 Enduro rein. Sonst mit ausgebautem Vr und umgelegter Rückbank das Enduro ganz bequem.


----------



## Domasle (12. Dezember 2010)

prooq schrieb:


> ...Wenn man den Rahmen vorher zerflext und kein Mensch mehr rein muss, vielleicht.




die bikes passen sehr gut in einen Mini Bj. 80


----------



## nrgmac (12. Dezember 2010)

Derzeit 2 Bikes in der alten A-Klasse mit der Innenraumhalterung. 2-4 weitere auf der Hängerkupplung....man kann ja nie wissen 
Demnächst aber ´ne B-Klasse mit der Innenraumhalterung (sollten 3 gehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domasle (12. Dezember 2010)

Renault Modus bekomme ich 2 bikes rein ohne auseinander bauen


----------



## Huflattich (12. Dezember 2010)

Seat Alhambra
2 DH Bikes wenn alle Sitze hinten draußen sind stehend ohne etwas abbauen zu müssen, 2 "normale" Fullys wenn 1 Sitz hinten noch drin bleibt.


----------



## philwillfahrn (12. Dezember 2010)

Domasle schrieb:


> Renault Modus bekomme ich 2 bikes rein ohne auseinander bauen





In den normalen Modus, nicht den Grand?
Dann brauch ich vl. doch keinen Kastenwagen...


----------



## Finnwulf (13. Dezember 2010)

Golf 4: 29er-Hardtail + 26er-Fully, ohne Rückbank umklappen, plus noch fünf Leute im Auto. Nicht Langstreckentauglich, aber zum nach Hause kommen hats gestern gereicht...

Kofferraum ging noch zu, Laufräder mussten wohl ausgebaut werden.


----------



## Domasle (13. Dezember 2010)

philwillfahrn schrieb:


> In den normalen Modus, nicht den Grand?
> Dann brauch ich vl. doch keinen Kastenwagen...


  klapp die sitze um dan gehen 2 schräg eine


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Dezember 2010)

octavia kombi - 2 mtb's + 2 rennräder + koffer und schuhe meiner frau 

ohne probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Debus_CNC (13. Dezember 2010)

in meins 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/330283/cat/73

steht zum verkauf zu nem guten kurs


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2010)

Volvo XC70, 2 liegend problemlos. 4 würden bestimmt auch gehen, wenn man das VR entfernt und die Lenker querlegt. Allerdings kriegt man so nur 2 Personen rein und mit Rucksäcken wirds auch knapp. Stehend müsste ich mal testen.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2010)

du wirst mir immer sympathischer  welches bj? 08er?


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2010)

Jap, aber leider nicht meiner. Immerhin darf ich damit rumtuckern . Vielleicht kaufe ich ihn mal meinen Eltern ab, wenn sie ihn abstoßen wollen, sofern ich genug Geld aufbringen kann. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding und mit den 180 Zugtierchen gehts auch anständig voran .


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2010)

das sowieso 
Ich will dieses Frühjahr Papa's V70 abgreifen  Dann hab ich endlich Anhängerkupplung, Fahrradträger, 165ps Diesel und Kombi am Start


----------



## Domasle (13. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> das sowieso
> Ich will dieses Frühjahr Papa's V70 abgreifen  Dann hab ich endlich Anhängerkupplung, Fahrradträger, 165ps Diesel und Kombi am Start




V70 der Klassiker gute Wahl


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2010)

Entweder überlässt er mir seinen 70er oder er kauft mir den neuen v60,xc60 oder v70  so zwing ich ihn einfach dazu, damit ich auch gut das Radl ins Auto bekomme oder auf die Anhängerkupplung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2010)

Einen V70 hatten wir auch bis vor kurzem - bis meine Schwester meinte, ihn schrotten zu müssen . Der hat uns immerhin 220kkm kutschiert.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2010)

aber ihr wird ja nichts passiert sein ?! so ich denke das war genug ot


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2010)

Nee, Volvosicherheitstechnik halt . Sie hat mitten auf der Straße gewendet, wobei ihr jemand den Kotflügel zerdepperte, weil sie nicht richtig Acht gegeben hatte.

OT: In den V70 hätten bestimmt auch 3-4 Räder gepasst ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. Dezember 2010)

Peugeot 406 Break ... 5 Räder innen und 2 auf`m Dach







ansonsten hat der Touran ein super Verpackungs-/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## MaxxTBone (14. Dezember 2010)

Vectra C Caravan: Tandem stehend mit ausgebautem Vorderrad und einer halben umgeklappten Rücklehne, daneben passen noch 2 MTBs, klappt man die ganze Lehne um, geht noch mehr. Für den Vectra kann man übrigens ziemlich schnell einen Radständer selbst bauen, zum stehenden Transport.


----------



## branderstier (14. Dezember 2010)

Renault Kangoo II ( ab Bj. 2008) mit Rad Fazz Innenständer.
Genial, bis zu 4 Bikes und zwei Personen.
Wenn wir zu Rennen fahren, haben wir oft 3 Bikes dabei und es können auch noch drei Leuts mitfahren.

Und tschüß


----------



## LF-X (14. Dezember 2010)

BMW 5er Touring (e39): Ein Bike ohne Umbauten einfach reinlegen.


----------



## Stan_Ef (14. Dezember 2010)

LF-X schrieb:


> BME 5er Touring (e39): Ein Bike ohne Umbauten einfach reinlegen.




Kinderfahrrad oder was?

Ich musste bei meinem immer das Vorderrad ausbauen, da es sonst nicht zwischen die breiten Radkästen gepasst hätte.


----------



## LF-X (14. Dezember 2010)

Ist ein 26" AM in 46er Rahmenhöhe. Mein 51er HT passte aber auch problemlos. Muss mal nen Photo machen, wenn es das nächste mal drin ist.


----------



## Bergabkriecher (14. Dezember 2010)

Honda Civic FK3:
Eines am Stück, das Vorderrad fällt bei gedrehtem Lenker in den Spalt hinter den Vordersitzen. Decke d'rauf, zweites Rad mit ausgebautem VR d'rauflegen. Jede Menge Krempel aussenrum incl.  Kiste Hopfentee für ein langes Bikewochenende. Das Bild im Honda-Prospekt mit dem Bike ( ohne VR ) quer stehend hinter den Sitzen ist unrealistisch - bin mit dem Bike zum Abholen des Autos geradelt und hab' den Verkäufer "genötigt" das zu probieren ..... die grosse hintere Türöffnung macht's im Prinzip möglich, aber selbst mein "Kinderrahmen" war zu lang.

Grüsse


----------



## BlackDiver (16. Dezember 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Kinderfahrrad oder was?
> 
> Ich musste bei meinem immer das Vorderrad ausbauen, da es sonst nicht zwischen die breiten Radkästen gepasst hätte.



Ist bei mir genauso.Bei einem Freerider muß das Vorderrad raus wenn man nur einen Teil der Rücksitzbank umklappt.Dann haben noch 3 Personen Platz u. Gepäck passt auch noch rein.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss euch enttäuschen. Zumindest in den neueren Volvo V70 hat man im Kofferraum keine zwei DH-Bikes unzerlegt Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (16. Dezember 2010)

Mercedes Vaneo.

Sieht zwar besch....aus und neu gibts den auch nicht mehr, aber es passen 3 Personen und 3 Freerider ohne zerlegen o.ä. rein und das bei gerade mal 4,20m länge.


----------



## SCHEIBE (16. Dezember 2010)

Für  mich  Suzuki  Jimny  leistet  gute  Dienste.Hintere  Sitze  umgeklappt , Vorderrad  ausgebaut - passen  2  Bikes.


----------



## vopsi (16. Dezember 2010)

vw caddy kurze version. hatte schon 5 bikes stehend dabei. bei ausgebauter rücksitzbank passt's teilweise mit eingebautem vorderrad,je nach länge.


----------



## Reese23 (16. Dezember 2010)

BMW X6

Mit umgelegter Rückbank 2 Enduros und noch genügend Platz für Rucksäcke, Sporttasche etc.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. Dezember 2010)

Honda Civic ab 2006


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. Dezember 2010)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>



Rückbank lässt sich komplett versenken,mit einem Handgriff!!
2-3 BigBikes und 2 Personen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friesenkind (18. Dezember 2010)

Audi A4 Avant:
2 Leute + 2 Bikes: Rückbank komplett umklappen, Bikes übereinander reinlegen, Kleinkram drum herum verstauen, Leute nach vorn, fertig.

3 Leute + 3 Bikes: Großen Teil der Rückbank umklappen, einen Rücksitz lassen. Bei den Bikes die Sattelstützen entweder rausnehmen oder komplett reinschieben. Bikes übereinander reinlegen,Kleinkram drum herum, 2 Leute nach vorn, einen nach hinten, fertig.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

hab ein A4 und habe diese Lösung für dich:

2 Bikes aufen Träger und eins in die Karre, und Platz haste im Auto noch für 3 Leute.



gruß Simon


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. Dezember 2010)

In meinem Porsche 944 nehme ich öfter Rennrad oder MTB mit. Das Vorderrad muß ich dazu abmontieren, dann paßts rein.
Habe auch schon drei Fahrräder mit offener Heckklappe transportiert, ohne die Räder abzubauen


----------



## Surtre (21. Dezember 2010)

In unserem VW Passat 3BG Variant haben wir bisher folgendes getestet:
2xHT + 4 Sitze + Gepäck (Rückbank zu 1/3 umgeklappt)
2xFR + 3 Sitze + Gepäck  (Rückbank zu 2/3 umgeklappt)
Jeweils aufrecht mit ausgebautem VR und versenktem Sattel.


----------



## Praios001 (21. Dezember 2010)

In einen Nissan Almera (N15/Stufenheck) und einen Nissan Sunny (N13/N14) passen jeweils 2 Räder problemlos rein, wenn man die Rückbank umklappt.
In einen Nissan Primera (P11-120 Fließheck) passt maximal ein Rad bei umgeklappter Rückbank und ausgebautem Vorderrad.


----------



## Hornisborn (22. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal mein Eigenbau, für mein Honda Jazz. Gut das er vom Dach her so hoch ist. Deswegen kam der neue Civic nicht mehr in frage.

Sind leider nur Handybilder:




















Und das härteste was ich jemals gesehen habe, war der GTS hier. Später hab ich noch gesehen wie ein Pärchen ihre bikes verladen haben.


----------



## Skydiver81 (22. Dezember 2010)

In einen Opel Fronter A passen vier Räder wenn das VR ausgebaut wird ohne das die Rückbank umgeklappt werden muss. Mann muss ein keine Gabel runter traveln.

In einen VW Touareg passen auch 4 Räder ohne VR aber nur mit Rückbankumklappen.

Der Opel ist schon ein Raumwunder.


----------



## freeridealex (23. Dezember 2010)

In meinen Citroen C1 pack ich mein Bike auch rein. Räder ausbauen, Bike auf die Rückbank und Räder in den "Kofferraum". Fürs Gepäck bleibt allerdings nur der Beifahrersitz.
Also: 1 Bike, 1 Person.


----------



## Klappfallscheib (23. Dezember 2010)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Eigenbau, für mein Honda Jazz.



Könntest Du bitte Detailfotos Deiner Konstruktion einstellen? Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bastelanregungen 
Danke!


----------



## Priest0r (23. Dezember 2010)

Octavia 1Z:




bzw:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahr-Biker (23. Dezember 2010)

Hab das auch schon gesehen Porsche und aufem Dach 2 V-10


----------



## jan84 (23. Dezember 2010)

Mein Favorit war im Sommer irgendnen ziemlich flacher Ferrari mit "Heckträger" und zwei Bikes (Bikes lagen quasi Horizontal über der Motorhaube hinten). Unerwarteter Weise in der Schweiz begegnet .  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Hornisborn (23. Dezember 2010)

Klappfallscheib schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte Detailfotos Deiner Konstruktion einstellen? Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bastelanregungen
> Danke!



AHA, Werksspionage! 
Kein Problem kann ich machen, aber erst nach Weihnachten. Falls ich es vergessen sollte schreib mir einfach ne Nachricht.


----------



## enkel (25. Dezember 2010)

Pick Up's sind auch praktisch


----------



## Cattie (27. Dezember 2010)

freeridealex schrieb:


> In meinen Citroen C1 pack ich mein Bike auch rein. Räder ausbauen, Bike auf die Rückbank und Räder in den "Kofferraum". Fürs Gepäck bleibt allerdings nur der Beifahrersitz.
> Also: 1 Bike, 1 Person.



Wie stellst du es auf die Rückbank ohne die schaltung hinten zu beschädigen?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. Dezember 2010)

enkel schrieb:


> Pick Up's sind auch praktisch



 Ich habe seit Mai einen Dacia Pick Up.


----------



## eviltubbie (30. Dezember 2010)

Touran passen 4 Bikes rein. Hier mit 2 Bikes (Rechts) und Verpflegung (Links)


----------



## jan84 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hatte vor zwei Wochen das "Vergnügen" diversen großen Kram (Rollstuhl, Rollator,Getränke) holen zu müssen. Beim Einladen fiel mir auf, dass das Bike noch hinten drin steht. Zumindet weiss ich jetzt, dass ein Bike am Stück (inkl. Vorderrad), ein Rollator, ein Rollstuhl und 6 Getränkekisten vollkommen problemlos (ohne irgendwas auseinanderzunehmen oder das ganze bier zu trinken) in den kurzen Caddy passen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## entlebucher (11. Mai 2011)

enkel schrieb:


> Pick Up's sind auch praktisch



Aaaallerdings Und sehr vielseitig: Tagsüber Biketransporter:





und abends Camper, wenn man keine gehobenen Ansprüche hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlamingMoe (11. Mai 2011)

Renault Espace is ein Raumwunder, da passen ohne weiteres 3 Personen und 3 bikes rein, ohne dass man auch nur ein rad ausbauen müsste.


----------



## stonecode (12. Mai 2011)

In meinem Dodge Neon passt mein YT First Love ohne Probleme und ohne irgendwelche Schraubereien auf die Rückbank. Kofferaum sollte noch Platz für ein BMX haben. Zumindest hoffe ich das, ansonsten muss ich zwei mal fahren.


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Mai 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> und abends Camper, wenn man keine gehobenen Ansprüche hat


 
...ans Fahren darf man aber auch keine gehobenen Ansprüche haben! Mein Syncro mit MV-Motor hat längere Fahrten öfter zur Qual werden lassen...
Ansonsten


----------



## entlebucher (12. Mai 2011)

Echt? Bin mit meinem Einspritzer ziemlich zufrieden, säuft zwar wie ein Loch, zieht aber ganz gut (sogar bei Pässefahrten) Oder wars auf Syncro und Federkomfort bezogen?


----------



## pefro (12. Mai 2011)

Denke es war allgemein auf VW Transporter / normaler PKW bezogen - also ich würde mit dem Ding auch nicht in Urlaub fahren wollen, aber ich bin auch schon Ü30


----------



## entlebucher (12. Mai 2011)

Hm... mir persönlich passt die Sitzposition im Transporter schon etwas besser als in meinem normalen PW. Aber das ist wie immer eine Frage des Geschmacks (und der Bandscheiben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (13. Mai 2011)

Die Sitzposition im Trapo oder Bus ist schon besser, schaust über die PKw drüber und kannst schon früher reagieren (gasgeben/ bremsen). Der T3 ist halt noch echtes, reales Auto ohne viel Schnickschnack, aber (zumindest ohne TDI_Umbau) wenig langstreckentauglich, T4 oder gar T5 sind in der Beziehung angenehmer. Aber ist ja auch logisch-liegen ca. 15 bzw. 25 Jahre dazwischen.


----------



## entlebucher (13. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, Schnickschnack wird total überbewertet Ich fahre eher aus "Freude am Fahren" (ganz markenunabhängig)

Da hast du wohl recht. Die Langstreckentauglichkeit habe ich noch nicht wirklich getestet. Zumindest Langstrecken nach deutschem Verständnis, bei uns in der kleinräumigen Schweiz gelten schon 100km als Langstrecke


----------



## BikeTiefling (14. Mai 2011)

damit geht es auch


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Mai 2011)

Thema verfehlt! 

Frage war: IN welches Auto passt ein Bike?


----------



## Bikerbubby123 (15. Mai 2011)

Hey, hats jmd schon versucht in nen Mini Cooper D nen Big Bike reinzubekommen? 

wenn ja bitte mit bild


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Mai 2011)

Mach einen Gepäckträger an dein Big Bike und schmeiss den Cooper drauf.


----------



## schurwald-biker (29. Mai 2011)

den VW Passat kann ich jedenfalls nicht empfehlen (habe allerdings nicht den ganz neuen, sondern den Vorgänger, den mit den runden Lichtern).

Mein 120mm-Fully passt stehend nur rein, wenn ich die Sattelstütze und das Vorderrad ausbaue - der Laderaum ist einfach relativ niedrig.

Werde im Urlaub einen Träger aufs Dach machen - da sollten dann vier Räder draufpassen, wenn ich es geschickt anstelle.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Mai 2011)

subi impreza

günstig zu bekommen die kiste und wenn man will auch mit 125 ps. vollausstattung haben alle  wer nen günstigen kombi sucht 

ohne vorderrad: 3 bikes 3 leute.


----------



## Matrahari (30. Mai 2011)

Fahrräder bekommt man in (fast) jedes Auto.
In so einem bin ich mit einem Freund und 2 Fahrrädern 300km gefahren.


----------



## Focus Cypress (6. Juni 2011)

Renault Laguna Grandtour Bj. '10

Hier mal stehend, ansonsten ohne Ausbau von VR und Stütze einfach reinlegen.
Alles was höher baut als nen XC-Bike wird stehend schon schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (6. Juni 2011)

Den haben wir auch.

2 Bikes, Vorderräder raus, Sättel eingeschoben  3 Personen


----------



## mosi1979 (7. Juni 2011)

Also in nen Golf V Viertürer passen 3 Leute und 1 Bike, wenn man die Räder rausnimmt und einen Teil der Rückbank umklappt.
Mehr reinpacken wäre glaube ich übelstes Tetris.

Im VI'er hab ichs noch nicht probiert, müsste aber auch gehen, hat sich ja nicht so viel an den Dimensionen verändert.


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Juni 2011)

mosi1979 schrieb:


> Also in nen Golf V Viertürer passen 3 Leute und 1 Bike, wenn man die Räder rausnimmt und einen Teil der Rückbank umklappt.



Das schaff ich sogar mit dem Aygo plus Shopping Taschen von 2 Mädels


----------



## racing_basti (8. Juni 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das schaff ich sogar mit dem Aygo plus Shopping Taschen von 2 Mädels



Also in meinen Aygo bekomm ich das CC-Rad gerade so rein wenn ich beide Laufräder ausbaue. Aber auch dann müssen beide Sitze der Rückbank umgeklappt werden. 
Wie bekommst du das denn bei dir auf eine hälfte der Rückbank? 
Aus dem Grund hatte ich die Bikes beim Aygo immer auf dem Dach, war letztendlich einfacher.

Aber im Vergleich dazu ist der Caddy Maxi echter Luxus. 5 Leute + 5 Bikes + Gepäck für eine Woche sind machbar wenn man die Laufräder rausnimmt. 3 + 3 geht ohne irgendwas zu schrauben - ein Traum


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Juni 2011)

Hab auch zum Biketransport Caddy und Aygo zur Auswahl.
In meinen Aygo 5 Türer passt mein CC-Bike oder mein Rennrad bei umgeklappter Rückbank und Beifahrersitz ganz vor am Stück rein, irgendwo hier im Thread ist auch ein Bild davon.
Ich hatte damals bei meinem Full die Räder raus, der Rahmen stand recht auf dem umgeklappten Rücksitz und die Laufräder im Kofferraum. Die Einkaufstaschen haben wir dann im Rest des Kofferraums, unter dem Rahmen und im Fußraum hinten rechts verteilt, frag jetzt aber nicht, warum ich ein Bike zum shoppen mit hatte .
Dachträger hatte ich auch mal überlegt, da ich aber entweder alleine oder mit 3 Leuten fahre, nehme ich allein den Aygo und sonst eben den Caddy.

Habs nochmal rausgekramt, wenn man ein bisschen besser packt, gehts eben auch mit brauchbarem Beifahrersitz, mein neues Cube ist aber auch 3cm kürzer.


----------



## tecowa (9. Juni 2011)

Also ich bekomme 3 BigBikes in meinen B Corsa! Nur kann dann keiner mehr mitfahren ;-)


----------



## Cattie (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn es irgendeine Lösung gäbe das Schaltwerk hinten zu schützen, dann könnte man das bike mit ausgebauten Rädern und Sattel ganz locker in den Kofferraum oder auf die Rückbank stellen und hätte noch mehr als genug Platz für andere Dinge.
Leider ist mir so eine Box zum Schutz des Schaltwerks noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## bikebecker (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Hat jemand seine MTB`s im Volvo XC90, welche Befestigung / Halterung?
Wenn möglich, bitte Bilder davon.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## giles (13. Juni 2011)

Cattie schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendeine Lösung gäbe das Schaltwerk hinten zu schützen, dann könnte man das bike mit ausgebauten Rädern und Sattel ganz locker in den Kofferraum oder auf die Rückbank stellen und hätte noch mehr als genug Platz für andere Dinge.
> Leider ist mir so eine Box zum Schutz des Schaltwerks noch nicht untergekommen.



Selberbauen ?? kleine Schachtel aus Holz, Kabelbinder. Oder eine Tupperdose umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (13. Juni 2011)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat jemand seine MTB`s im Volvo XC90, welche Befestigung / Halterung?
> Wenn möglich, bitte Bilder davon.
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7830154&highlight=Volvo#post7830154


----------



## bikebecker (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Danke für deine Hilfe, aber ich suche Bilder vom XC90, nicht vom XC70 oder V70.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Cattie (13. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Selberbauen ?? kleine Schachtel aus Holz, Kabelbinder. Oder eine Tupperdose umbauen.



Überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit, wie ichdas am besten anstelle. Holz hätteicg sogar noch hier.


----------



## giles (13. Juni 2011)

Ich hab jetzt auch drüber gegrübelt, dank dir  .

Ich glaube eine Weinkiste wäre ideal, leichtes Holz, ausreichend stabil, im Notfall etwas ausgesteift, und vor allem vorhanden. Kleiner Gurt mit Schnalle angenagelt und fertig.







Quelle

So eine Frühstücksdose würde imho auch funktionieren, eine Seite entsprechend ausgeschnitten und übers Schaltwerk gehängt, mit einen kleine Gurt befestigt.


----------



## Master | Torben (13. Juni 2011)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Danke für deine Hilfe, aber ich suche Bilder vom XC90, nicht vom XC70 oder V70.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Lieber rummosern als selber suchen... 
Die Google Suche nach: volvo xc90 fahrradträger innen
hat mich dahin geführt wo ich dich eh hingeschickt hätte - BikeInside.de


----------



## bikebecker (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Danke auch für deine Hillfe, bei BikeInsde ist zu lesen: Wir können leider keine definitiven Aussagen für den Volvo XC90 machen......
Das bringt mich auch nicht weiter, darum die frage nach Bilder.
Und rummoser wolte ich nicht, ich hatte das mit den Xc70 und V70 schon selbst gesehen.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (14. Juni 2011)

radstand.de...


----------



## bikebecker (14. Juni 2011)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> radstand.de...



Hallo

Danke für dein Hilfe . die hatte ich im WWW noch nicht gefunden.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## rs-cycling.deto (14. Juni 2011)

BMW E46 Touring

Da gehen:
- drei Fahrräder rein + 2 Menschen, 
- zwei Fahrräder, Reisegepäck (Urlaub Garda) + 3 Menschen
- ein Fahrrad, eine Kinderkutsche, zwei Erwachsene und ein Baby + Gepäck für einen Radwettkampf



Besucht meine Homepage und seht selbst... http://rs-cycling.de.to


----------



## Master | Torben (14. Juni 2011)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Danke für dein Hilfe . die hatte ich im WWW noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker




Direkte verschraubt bzw. ans Auto anbaubare Lösungen halte ich für das Sinnvollste - wird in unserem Bulli auch so kommen, jedoch in Selbstbau


----------



## _BuzzT_ (14. Juni 2011)

Peugeot 107 (entspr. Aygo) einfach AHK mit Träger montiert. Sehr bequem und sparsam!


----------



## ______________ (14. Juni 2011)

rs-cycling.deto schrieb:


> BMW E46 Touring
> 
> Da gehen:
> - drei Fahrräder rein + 2 Menschen,
> ...



Außer einer Menge Werbung finde ich da keine Informationen drüber.


----------



## darkJST (14. Juni 2011)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


>



Ich will auch so einen Teppich für meinen Kombi...den ich mal irgendwann haben werde



Cattie schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendeine Lösung gäbe das Schaltwerk hinten zu schützen, dann könnte man das bike mit ausgebauten Rädern und Sattel ganz locker in den Kofferraum oder auf die Rückbank stellen und hätte noch mehr als genug Platz für andere Dinge.
> Leider ist mir so eine Box zum Schutz des Schaltwerks noch nicht untergekommen.



Ähm, Holzklotz in Einbaubreite des Hinterrades mit Loch für den Schnellspanner und schon kannst dus hinstellen, falls du es hinstellen wolltest. Wäre meine spontane Idee.

Oder samt Schaltauge abschrauben und an die Kettenstrebe pappen.

Anderes Thema: Wie lang ist die Liegefläche in den Volvos bzw. ist die eben? Wär nicht schlecht, wenn man drin auch pennen könnte.


----------



## Quator94 (14. Juni 2011)

Fahrräder in Autos, mag ja schön und gut sein, aber probiert mal das 

http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=69825


----------



## Outliner (15. Juni 2011)

in den mazda hätten gut und gern 4 bikes gepasst.


----------



## CrossX (15. Juni 2011)

Ne Freundin bekommt 2 Bikes plus ne komplette Zeltausrüstung fürs Wochenende in einen Citroen C1. 
Das  sieht aber auch ein bisschen aus wie Tetris, wenn die packt. 

Bei Zeiten mach ich mal ein Foto wie voll die Karre dann ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeheeler (16. Juni 2011)

Hi,

9 Bikes  9 Rider

alle Bikes komplett, inklusive Vorderrad.

War nen Fiat oder Peugot Bus





Gruß


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Juni 2011)

Das ist ein Renault Master


----------



## Cattie (17. Juni 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich will auch so einen Teppich für meinen Kombi...den ich mal irgendwann haben werde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab da schon was gebastelt. Wird heute oder morgen fertig, dann gibt es Bilder.


----------



## Lateralus (17. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts mit dem aktuellen Volvo V60 aus? Der V60 R-Design wäre schon klasse, wenn innen groß genug.


----------



## frank0711 (17. Juni 2011)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Focus Kombi. 2/3 der Rücksitzbank umwerfen,Bock rein feddich.



Das ist auch meine Taktik 

Mit ausgebautem Vorderrad (beim Hardtail) und komplett umgeklappter Rückbank (beim Auto) tut's auch ein Polo zum Transport.


----------



## CrossX (17. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub mit ausgebautem Vorderrad bekommt man fast jedes Rad in nen Kleinwagen. Mein Fully passt ohne Vorderrad auch locker in nen Corsa D


----------



## darkJST (18. Juni 2011)

Mit ausgebauten Rädern hab ich auch schon nen HT in nem Smart gesehen


----------



## giles (18. Juni 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Mit ausgebauten Rädern hab ich auch schon nen HT in nem Smart gesehen



Sicher, das nicht der Smart am Rad dranne war ?


----------



## darkJST (18. Juni 2011)

Naja das Rad war IN dem Smart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.B (18. Juni 2011)

frank0711 schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Taktik
> 
> Mit ausgebautem Vorderrad (beim Hardtail) und komplett umgeklappter Rückbank (beim Auto) tut's auch ein Polo zum Transport.



Hi,
da scheint ja mal jemand den ganzen Tread gelesen zu haben,Respekt. 
Na ja,der Focus ist einem Zafira gewichen,da ist das mit dem Biketransport absolut kein Thema mehr. Ich hab mir jetzt auch nen Innnenraumträger von Bikeinside geholt,besser gehts meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## CrossX (18. Juni 2011)

Ich finds nur unschön, nach ner Schlammfahrt im Herbst oder Winter das Rad ins Auto zu werfen. Da ist mir ein solider Heckträger lieber.


----------



## Nemohinano (18. Juni 2011)

Kenworth w 900 + Hänger
Wieviele soll ich euch Transportieren? ;-)







oh... ist es schon wieder 5 uhr?
wird zeit richtung Mattighofen zu beten^^


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich finds nur unschön, nach ner Schlammfahrt im Herbst oder Winter das Rad ins Auto zu werfen. Da ist mir ein solider Heckträger lieber.



Vernünftiger Gummiboden im Fahrzeug und das macht dann gar nichts (Gibts beim T5 Multivan halt in Serie).


----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2011)

Oder halt warten bis es trocken ist und einmal durchsaugen. 

J


----------



## 4mate (18. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli830 (18. Juni 2011)

ich schieb meines in ein chrysler voyager ...zwar nicht so sparsam aber entspannt zum fahren..


----------



## bikebecker (19. Juni 2011)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Direkte verschraubt bzw. ans Auto anbaubare Lösungen halte ich für das Sinnvollste - wird in unserem Bulli auch so kommen, jedoch in Selbstbau



Hallo

Die Reiseräder ( mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträgern ) kommen bei uns auch auf das Dach, für die MTB gibt es wohl eine selbstbaulösung für innen.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (19. Juni 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Wie lang ist die Liegefläche in den Volvos bzw. ist die eben? Wär nicht schlecht, wenn man drin auch pennen könnte.



Hallo

Hier die  Kofferraummasse für den Volvo XC90:
Bis zur Rückenlehne 115cm, bei umgeklappter Rückenlehne 190cm, mit Luft zum Fahrersitz. Die Breite zwischen den Radkästen 116cm, sonst 135cm, Höhe 86cm. Die Ladefläche ist zum Fahrersitz leicht ansteigend, aber ohne Stufen.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juni 2011)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Hi,
> da scheint ja mal jemand den ganzen Tread gelesen zu haben,Respekt.
> Na ja,der Focus ist einem Zafira gewichen,da ist das mit dem Biketransport absolut kein Thema mehr. Ich hab mir jetzt auch nen Innnenraumträger von Bikeinside geholt,besser gehts meiner Meinung nach nicht.



Mein Focus weicht einem Scenic, leider nur in kurz. Fahrräder passen sowohl von Höhe als auch Länge hinein, passenden Halter suche ich noch. Bikeinside sieht schon mal ganz gut aus. Lassen sich die Gabelaufnahmen verdrehen? Das würde Platz in der Breite sparen...

Radfazz sieht auch gut aus und scheint am besten auf den Scenic angepasst; 95/St. finde ich aber ziemlich teuer.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Minoura Vergo?


----------



## Stefan.B (20. Juni 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Lassen sich die Gabelaufnahmen verdrehen? Das würde Platz in der Breite sparen...



Ja,die lassen sich verdrehen und auch selbstverständlich verschieben.


----------



## Kerem1994 (28. Juni 2011)

Audi A4 haben bei meinem Dad 2 Bikes reingepasst einfsch Sitze umklappen FERTISCH!


----------



## 4mate (28. Juni 2011)

Kerem1994 schrieb:


> Audi A4 haben bei meinem Dad 2 Bikes reingepasst einfsch Sitze umklappen FERTISCH!


10" Kinderräder


----------



## giles (28. Juni 2011)

Robs ?


----------



## Rennbanane (28. Juni 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mein Focus weicht einem Scenic, leider nur in kurz.


In den kurzen Scenic III passen 3 Leute + 3 Bikes (natürlich ohne Vorderräder) + Gepäck gut rein. Hätte mittlerweile aber trotzdem auch gerne den Langen.


----------



## Outliner (29. Juni 2011)

Rennbanane schrieb:


> Hätte mittlerweile aber trotzdem auch gerne den Langen.


überleg dir das! ich habe einen ziemlich grossen,das nimmt viel zeit in anspruch wenn der mal ordentlich poliert wird! dafür dankt er es mit tadelloser funktion,tag für tag.







ich mag meinen vito.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. Juni 2011)

Was soll eigentlich immer diese Fragerei: "In welches Auto passt ein Bike "?

Wenn du nicht gerade ein Einsitzer Elektro- oder Solar Auto hast doch in jedes Auto. Die Frage ist nur wie bequem man ist.

Auf dem letzten Rennen kamen 2 Fahrer mit nem Punto an mit 2 Bikes drinne. Geht alles.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juni 2011)

Rennbanane schrieb:


> In den kurzen Scenic III passen 3 Leute + 3 Bikes (natürlich ohne Vorderräder) + Gepäck gut rein. Hätte mittlerweile aber trotzdem auch gerne den Langen.



Daß das passt, habe ich vor der Bestellung probiert - sonst wäre er nicht in Frage gekommen 

Trotzdem suche ich immer noch mit Erfahrungen bei den verschiedenen Trägerlösungen für den Innenraum...


----------



## branderstier (29. Juni 2011)

Hi Leuts,

wir fahren ständig mit Bikes im Auto durch die Gegend. (MTB-BL u. Marathon)

Haben einen Kangoo II mit Rad-Fazz Innenträger. 
Einfach genial und wenns sein muß, kann man auch noch drin schlafen.

Und tschüß


----------



## Lateralus (29. Juni 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem aktuellen Volvo V60 aus? Der V60 R-Design wäre schon klasse, wenn innen groß genug.



Antworte mal selbst - problematisch ist die enge Öffnung am Heck. Daher kommt unser V60 mit Thule-Kupplungsträger. Solange man da die Carbonrahmen nicht total angeknallt klemmt, sollte das gut funzen.


----------



## antique (29. Juni 2011)

In einen klassischen Mini (BJ 1975) passen mit etwas Geschick durchaus zwei Hardtail Bikes rein: Laufräder raus, mit geeigneten Schutzmaterialien die Rückbank schützen (Decke oder so) und dann beide Rahmen mit Übung hinten reindröseln. Laufräder sicher drüber legen - in die Zwischenräume passt noch etwas Verpflegung und Kram fürs biken - hab sogar noch ne Werkzeugkiste hinter dem Fahrersitz gehabt (die blauen Klappdinger von Hazet) - Kofferraum hat genügend Platz für Gepäck von zwei Personen für ein WE Urlaub. 

Photos davon hab ich irgendwo rumliegen - muss mal suchen, sind ja nur bescheidene 50 000 (oder mehr) Aufnahmen auf dem PC.

Sonst reicht halt ein ganz normaler Kombi (Mercedes W124) für umfangreiche Transportlösungen.


----------



## entlebucher (29. Juni 2011)

@antique: Ich will Beweise sehen Dann aber ohne Sitzschienenverlängerung und mit originalen (Quäler-) Sitzen, oder?

Sogar in die Ferien damit??? Dann musstest du die Ölkanister aber zuhause lassen


----------



## antique (29. Juni 2011)

Nö, Ferien geht nicht. Nur Kurzurlaub am WE - Oelkanister braucht ein anständig überarbeiteter (und gedichteter!) Motor definitiv nicht. 

Zugunsten von nem 20l Benzinkanister fliegt bei mir immer das Reserverad raus, dafür halt so Tirepilot (bisher noch nie gebraucht!) im Kofferraum. Originale Sitze beim Mini können sehr wohl bequem sein, die späteren Versionen vom SPI haben sogar Volleder und anständigen Seitenhalt. Sitzlehnen dürfen halt ein wenig steiler stehen - sonst hätten die Bikes kein Platz 

Werde heute abend mal den PC durchsuchen, Photos liegen in irgendeinem Ordner (der natürlich namentlich nicht mehr bekannt ist - hab eh das totale Chaos bei meinen Pics  - oft such ich länger wie ein neues Photo mal eben schnell aufgenommen, überarbeitet und verkleinert wird....)


----------



## entlebucher (29. Juni 2011)

Mag sein, dann hab ich noch nie einen gut abgedichteten 1100er erlebt

Die originalen Sitze aus den 70er-Jahre Minis hab ich eher als Märtyrium erlebt. Nach langem Kampf mit dem Originalitätsfimmel hab ich dann doch lieber mit Recaros vorlieb genommen.

So jetzt wieder back to topic: freue mich schon auf die Bilder


----------



## mw.dd (14. August 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Minoura Vergo?



Ich antworte mir mal selbst - jetzt wo das Auto da ist und auch der Minoura Vergo:










Passt einwandfrei, und der Träger macht einen soliden und stabilen Eindruck. Das er nicht fest im Fahrzeug verbaut ist, muß bei kleineren Fahrzeugen kein Nachteil sein, da man die Räder + Träger nach dem Einladen noch etwas "Zurechtrücken" kann.

Zur Sicherung gegen verrutschen sollte man die Räder allerdings noch mit einem Spanngurt im Auto befestigen.

Bezahlt habe ich ca. 150 für den Grundträger mit 2 Aufnahmen für 9mm SSP, eine Aufnahme für 15mm und eine für 20mm Steckachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enkel (20. September 2011)

Hier mein neuer Ford C-Max einfach den hinteren mittleren Sitz raus und man kann einfach ein Fahrrad reinstellen , kommt noch ein Thule indoor Halter rein


----------



## _BuzzT_ (20. September 2011)

Ohne Vorderrad.... ?!


----------



## mtblukas (20. September 2011)

enkel schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Ford C-Max einfach den hinteren mittleren Sitz raus und man kann einfach ein Fahrrad reinstellen , kommt noch ein Thule indoor Halter rein



Ich kann dir auch den indorr Halter von RadFazz empfehlen. Den haben wir auch.


----------



## mw.dd (20. September 2011)

enkel schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Ford C-Max einfach den hinteren mittleren Sitz raus und man kann einfach ein Fahrrad reinstellen , kommt noch ein Thule indoor Halter rein



Natürlich ohne Vorderrad 

Der Thule-Träger wäre auch für mich eine Option gewesen, hätte ich dafür eine Aufnahme für Steckachsen gefunden...


----------



## mw.dd (20. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch den indorr Halter von RadFazz empfehlen. Den haben wir auch.



Bei vergleichbarer Leistung über 100 teurer als der Minoura...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. September 2011)

Caddy Maxi

Rücksitzbank halb umklappen und wickeln -> 3 DH-Bikes am Stück + jede Menge Ausrüstung + 3 Personen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (20. September 2011)

Mitsubishi Lancer Sportback:

Rücksitzbank umklappen und das Fahrrad dann rein.
Passt sowohl mit als auch ohne Vorderrad. Ist zwar ein kleines gefrickel mit eingebautem Vorderrad aber es passt.
Mit ausgebauten Vorderrädern passen problemlos 2 Bikes + 2 Personen mit Verpflegung, Grill und Protektoren rein.

Der Platz müsste sogar für 3 Bikes + 3 Personen reichen, hab ich aber nochnicht ausprobiert.


----------



## k.nickl (20. September 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten Rennen kamen 2 Fahrer mit nem Punto an mit 2 Bikes drinne. Geht alles.


Wenns ein Roter war, war das ich...


----------



## HermanFromGerma (20. September 2011)

Hat jemand ne indoor Selbstbaulösung für nen alten Passat (BJ 1999)?

Ach ja und in einen 2002er Skoda Fabia passen auch 2 Bikes. Allerdings Alles auseinander genommen und Rückbank komplett geklappt.


----------



## mw.dd (20. September 2011)

HermanFromGerma schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne indoor Selbstbaulösung für nen alten Passat (BJ 1999)?
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Zeit und Geld sowie Ausrüstung zum Basteln Du Dein eigen nennst. Wenn Dir die 100-150 für den Minoura zu teuer sind, würde ich es mit einem halbwegs geraden Brett, einem flachen Holzklotz, einer alten oder billigen Nabe sowie etwas Lochband und ein paar Schrauben probieren.

Achja: Spanngurt nicht vergessen. Der Passat hat doch Verzurrösen im Kofferraum?


----------



## nudel (21. September 2011)

Die Frage müsste doch heissen wie viele Bikes gehen ins Auto?
W124 Coupe: Kofferraum 1-2 Fahrräder(Ohne Vorderrad)+Gepäck im Zwischenraum.

Und es gibt wenige Autos in die nicht mind. ein Fahrrad mit ein wenig Geschick passt.
Man bekommt auch in ner Corvette eins mit


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. September 2011)

Eigentlich müsste die Frage heißen, wieviele Räder passen mit wieviel Aufwand in welches Auto?
Aber dieser Thread ist eigentlich schon hilfreich, da man hier echt mittlerweile viele Fahrzeugmodelle hinsichtlich Biketransporttauglichkeit beurteilen kann.


----------



## HermanFromGerma (22. September 2011)

Hm haste eigentlich recht, stelle ich mir aber sehr wabbelig vor.

Haste zufällig Bilder?


----------



## lori (22. September 2011)

fahre Peugeot Partner .. da passt alles perfekt rein.. ein paar Gummispanngurte und nix wackelt.. !


----------



## HermanFromGerma (22. September 2011)

Ui, für die beschreibung reicht mein räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen nicht aus (welches Auto?). 
Ist aber nicht so schlimm. Werde es demnächst einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## entlebucher (24. September 2011)

Leyland Mini 1100 Special, Bj. 77

Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte Zugegeben, Beifahrersitz und Rücksitzbank sind für anstehende Arbeiten ausgebaut...






Stehend würde man auch zwei Bikes reinbringen, der zweite Mann muss dann in den Kofferaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (24. September 2011)

Zum Glück hast du ne Hammerschmidt


----------



## entlebucher (24. September 2011)

Allerdings, der Querträger dankt´s


----------



## BENDERR (27. September 2011)

Fiat Punto Bj 1995 
Honda Jazz 
Skoda Fabia Kombi 
Ford Mondeo Kombi


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2011)

Peugeot 307 Bj. 2007: Mit demontiertem VR und umgelegten Sitzbänken passen 2 Räder rein.


----------



## Biken4Live (28. Januar 2012)

Ich muss da nochmal fragen. Hab nen Peugeot 106 an der Hand. Baujahr k.a. Mittelalter, passt da en Demo rein?

thx


----------



## CrossX (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn du Vorder- und Hinterrad ausbaust und die Rückbank umklappst sicherlich.


----------



## Biken4Live (28. Januar 2012)

thx


----------



## CrossX (28. Januar 2012)

Eine Freundin fährt einen Peugeot 107, da passen zwei Bikes plus Zeltausrüstung und beide Bikepiloten rein. Sieht zwar lustig aus, aber klappt.


----------



## chris4711 (28. Januar 2012)

Hab früher div. 106 gefahren.
VR raus, dann passt es gut rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (28. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand einen Ford Galaxy ab Bj. 2001 und weiss ob man da ein Bike reinstellen kann ohne etwas abzubauen?


----------



## Diablo666 (28. Januar 2012)

Fahre BMW e61 530 kombi, BMX räder passen perfekt rein und bei meinem Ednuro muss das VR raus dann würden davon auch 2-3 locker reinpassen


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Januar 2012)

Diablo666 schrieb:


> Fahre BMW e61 530 kombi, BMX räder passen perfekt rein und bei meinem Ednuro muss das VR raus dann würden davon auch 2-3 locker reinpassen



Fahre das selbe Auto.
Mit VR raus beim Spezi Enduro bekomme ich es hinten reingelegt.
Wie willst du da 2-3 von reinbekommen?

Wird mich sehr Interessieren?


----------



## Diablo666 (28. Januar 2012)

ich lege die bikes übereinander, mit ner decke dazwieschen, natürlich bei umgeklapter rückbank


----------



## bikingtrumpet (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab einen SLK Bj. 2001. Da müssen beide Räder und die Sattlestütze raus, wenn man ein Bike reinbringen will.
Kommt bei mir aber nicht oft vor


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

Diablo666 schrieb:


> ich lege die bikes übereinander, mit ner decke dazwieschen, natürlich bei umgeklapter rückbank



Ja, so mache ich es auch, finde es aber nicht optimal. 
Ich dachte du hättest einen bessere Lösung gefunden. 

Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biken4Live (29. Januar 2012)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Hab früher div. 106 gefahren.
> VR raus, dann passt es gut rein.


Wie ist das denn, wenn ich die Rückbank rausbaue - brauche ich sowieso nicht. Bekomme ich dadurch nen Platzgewinn z.b. für zwei Demos mit Ausrüstung und so? Hab den Bock jetzt gekauft, höhö, hoffe der bringt mich in Park und zurück.


----------



## 4Cannondale (29. Januar 2012)

also ich habe einen weißen Golf 6 und habe mir passend mit Hilfe von einem Kumpel Taschen aus LKW Plane genäht... Frei nach dem Moto  Es gibt kein falsches Auto, sondern nur falsche Ausrüstung 


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

Interessanter Ansatz mit der Tasche. 
Mein Schwager hatte mir mal so Bigpack Säcke aus Kunststoff mitgebracht. 
Da hatte ich schon mal die Idee eine Art Schmutzsack zu bauen, wo man das schmutzige Bike reinsollt und dann hinten reinlegt. 

LKW Pläne wäre da richtig gut.


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Januar 2012)

-Astra F Caravan 1,6l Benziner '98.

Brachiale 71 ps befördern bei komplett umklappbarer Rücksitzbank ( Ebene Ladefläche) locker 3 komplette Räder mit Campingausrüstung wohin auch immer ihr wollt.
Bei geteilter Rückgabnk passen immer noch 2 26" räder aufeinander hinen und ne menge Ausrüstungskram hinter den einen Sitz wo noch ein zusätzlicher Fahrgast eingeschränkt Platz hat.
Sollte aber alles gut befestigt werden, da sonst durch das Serienmäßige Hüpfburgsfahrwerk die Ladung durch den gesamten Wagen verteilt wird.
Aber alles in allem bin ich zufrieden mit dem Kaan...


- Peugeot 206 Urban move '05 glaube ich

Komplett zerlegt(Gabel raus  und beide Räder ab) passt mein 26" Trialbike in den Kofferraum, das ist aber wohl kaum mit CC/DH Rädern realisierbar.

Rücksitzbank lässt sich nur ebscheiden umklappen und auch dnan nur mäßig Platz.

Fazit: 1 Rad mit Ausrüstung und nem Beifahrer der eventuell ne Gabel im Nacken spürt.


MFG
ELias


----------



## Biken4Live (30. Januar 2012)

Mein Hardtail geht ohne was komplett rein. Hab jetzt nur die Rücklehne raus. Demo und mein AM Passt nur ohne VR. Naja, geht schoo....


----------



## Kato (30. Januar 2012)

Momentan fahr ich Nissan Terrano Geländewagen
Der Rücksitz ist seit dem Kauf sowieso immer umgelegt und dann gehen sich super 2 Räder aus.
Aber das nächste Auto wird vermutlich ein Lieferwagen wie z.B. VW-Caddy Kastenwagen oder etwas ähnliches in VW-Bus-Größe!
Kann zwar VW nicht leiden aber kennt jeder und gibts wohl das größte Angebot am Gebrauchtwagenmarkt!
Spaß machen die Kisten alle nicht aber Nützlich sinds 
Einfach Räder reinstellen und das ganze Jahr drinnen lassen! 
Je nach Strecke dann das richtige Bike rausholen


----------



## olli830 (31. Januar 2012)

da hast recht kato, nur sind die vw buden immer so teuer und runtergeritten...


----------



## MagicSven (31. Januar 2012)

Nissan Qashqai +2

Sitze vorne mit einem Handgriff umgelegt und Fahrrad am Stück reinlegen.
Wenn du das Vorderrad ausbaust und den Sattel runterschraubst
passen sogar 3! Fahrräder nebeneinander hinein (stehen) mit
einer selbst konstruierten Vorrichtung vorne die Gabeln reinstellen und fertig verstaut.


----------



## pirata (31. Januar 2012)

in einen 3er Golf Limousine passen zwei Fahrräder mit ausgebauten Vorderrädern mit umgeklappter Rückbank gut rein, drei würden auch noch gehen allerdings können ja nur zwei mitfahren 

Mercedes Strich acht passen in den Kofferraum 2-3 Fahrräder mit ausgebauten Vorderrädern rein 

In den Passat (B6) habe ich bis jetzt zwei Fahrräder transportiert, mehr sollten aber auch möglich sein 


saludo


----------



## EA-Tec (31. Januar 2012)

Audi A4 Avant, aktuelles Modell: 2 Bikes übereinander, jeweils VR abmontiert. 
Beim aktuellen Passat Variant (Bj. 2012) sowie auch dem Vorgänger-Modell das selbe Spielchen, obwohl der Passat-Kofferraum bedeutend größer ist als der vom Audi... 

Da ich das Spielchen "Vorderrad abmontieren" nicht leiden kann, werde ich mir wohl einen PickUp zulegen... mal gucken was sich da schönes findet! Bei den Ami-Fahrzeugen gibt's ja eine schöne Auswahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (18. Februar 2012)

Ich persönlich hab beim Transport von Bikes bisher vor allem mit Opel Vectra Caravan (letztes gebautes Modell) und Opel Signum gemacht. Die beiden waren böse groß von innen. Vor allem das Innenraumkonzept vom Signum hat mich echt überzeugt. Ich überlege, ob ich mir so einen gebraucht hole. Der letzte Vectra war pervers groß ... damit kannst fast Umzüge fahren. Ich erinnere ich dran, dass du in den 2m * 1,40m reinbekommst und zwar durchgehend. Total geiles Ding! Da müssen beim Transport allenfall die Sattelstützen raus.


----------



## Zipp2211 (18. Februar 2012)

Moin
Kann Phil-Joe zustimmen, fahre ein Signum und bekomm mein Rad bei umgelegter Rückbank ohne VR auszubauen rein. Die Hütte hat viel Platz  ach und ein Kleiderschrank passt rein


----------



## CrossX (18. Februar 2012)

Da mein geliebter Passat vom TÜV von mir genommen wurde, bin ich jetzt auf das Erbstück meines Opas angewiesen. Ein Lancia Lybra. 
Dieses Auto bekommt es hin, trotz fast 4,50 Länge kein Bike transportieren zu können. Ist ne Limousine ohne umklappbare Rücksitzbank 
Die italienischen Konstrukteure müssen besoffen gewesen sein als sie das Auto entworfen haben. 
Zum Glück ist ne Anhängerkupplung verbaut, so das man wenigstens einen Heckträger anbauen kann. Aber ansonsten ist das Auto der Gipfel der Unpraktischkeit.


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (25. Juni 2013)

Der letzte Eintrag in diesem Thread ist zwar schon ein wenig her, aber vielleicht können wir ihn noch einmal kurz reanimieren ?

Ich habe eine Frage, am Wochenende gehts vom Rheinland in die Berge. Jetzt frage ich mich, nehme ich die Bahn oder den Smart fortwo?

Bekomme ich ein 18'' Fully samt ein wenig Gepäck (60l Trekkingrucksack) in den Smart? Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung, vllt. sogar Bilder wie so was aussehen kann?


----------



## 4mate (25. Juni 2013)

_ Thema durchsuchen: __Smart fortwo           

AW: In welches Auto passt ein Bike?

__ AW: In welches Auto passt ein Bike?
_


----------



## Fuzzyhead (25. Juni 2013)

kommt drauf an wie weit du das rad zerlegen willst


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (25. Juni 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> _ Thema durchsuchen: __Smart fortwo           _
> 
> _ AW: In welches Auto passt ein Bike?_
> 
> _ AW: In welches Auto passt ein Bike?_


 

Danke, das hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Ich habe aber das aktuelle Modell, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht habe ich die Vertiefung auf der Rückseite nicht mehr. Muss gleich mal in die Tiefgarage ... 
Außerdem waren die Posts teilweise schon älter, ich denke die Innenmaße des Smarts haben sich eventuell verändert? Okay, hätte ich besser dazugeschrieben


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (25. Juni 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie weit du das rad zerlegen willst


 
Vorderrad und Sattelstange raus ist absolut kein Akt, zur Not auch das Hinterrad, mehr sollte es, wenn es eben geht, aber nicht sein.


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (25. Juni 2013)

Meadow_Cologne schrieb:


> Danke, das hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Ich habe aber das aktuelle Modell, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht habe ich die Vertiefung auf der Rückseite nicht mehr. Muss gleich mal in die Tiefgarage ...
> Außerdem waren die Posts teilweise schon älter, ich denke die Innenmaße des Smarts haben sich eventuell verändert? Okay, hätte ich besser dazugeschrieben


 
War gerade in der Tiefgarage, die Vertiefung auf der Rückseite des Beifahrersitzes gibt es beim aktuellen Modell wirklich nicht mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (25. Juni 2013)

wenn du ihn doch hast, probiere es doch einfach mal aus 

und wenn dir das zuviel Arbeit ist fahr eben mit der Bahn..


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (25. Juni 2013)

DHK schrieb:


> wenn du ihn doch hast, probiere es doch einfach mal aus
> 
> und wenn dir das zuviel Arbeit ist fahr eben mit der Bahn..


 

das geht natürlich. doch wenn ich wüsste wie ich am besten vorgehen kann, komme ich vielleicht ohne kratzer hin. man muss doch nicht immer das rad neu erfinden ...


----------



## darkJST (25. Juni 2013)

Tür auf, Rahmen auf Beifahrersitz, Räder irgendwo hin wo Platz war, Tür zu...so hats nen Kumpel von mir gemacht.


----------



## zebbel (28. Juni 2013)

Hey,

also in nen Peugeot 407SW gehen 3 Downhiller und drei Leute rein, incl aller Ausrüstung natürlich.

Allerdings Vorderräder raus und da Direktmount auch die Lenker runter geschraubt.

Und wenn ich mein Rad alleine Transportiere muß ich garnix zerlegen.

Grüße David


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (28. Juni 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Tür auf, Rahmen auf Beifahrersitz, Räder irgendwo hin wo Platz war, Tür zu...so hats nen Kumpel von mir gemacht.


 

Ich werde heute Abend probieren mein 18'' Fully samt Gepäck in den aktuellen Smart zu packen. Wenn es mir gelingt mache ich ein paar Fotos  ...


----------



## hartmeanle (28. Juni 2013)

BMW 5er Komi mit Rad Transportsystem , 2 Räder stehend ohne Vorderäder.
Die Holme der Gabeln kommen in die Aufnahmen des Transportsystems.

MB A-klasse ohne umlegen der Rücksitzbank ein Canyon Nerve Kopfüber ohne eingebaute Lufräder-Räder.

MB R-Klasse 2 Räder bei umgelegter Rücksitzbank ohne Vorderad stehend ; 3 Räder und Gepäck liegend.

MB GL Klasse 4 Räder stehend ohne Lauf-Räder , 5 Räder liegend.

Ford F-150 .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meadow_Cologne (28. Juni 2013)

hartmeanle schrieb:


> BMW 5er Komi mit Rad Transportsystem , 2 Räder stehend ohne Vorderäder.
> Die Holme der Gabeln kommen in die Aufnahmen des Transportsystems.
> 
> MB A-klasse ohne umlegen der Rücksitzbank ein Canyon Nerve Kopfüber ohne eingebaute Lufräder-Räder.
> ...


 

Deinen "Fuhrpark" hätte ich gerne ;-)


----------



## darkJST (28. Juni 2013)

Renault Mégane Cabrio: 2





Golf: 3 + Tagesausrüstung


----------



## Dichtling87 (28. Juni 2013)

Seat Leon Modell 1M:

Vier 26" Fullys mit ausgebauten Vorderrädern und eingeschlagenen Lenkern stehen nebeneinander gehen rein. Achja Sattelstütze muss auch raus. Das ganze mit umgeklappter Rücksitzbank.

Gruß Manu


----------



## DHK (28. Juni 2013)

Die Ladung von dem Renault sieht ja sehr waghalsig aus... wenn du da einmal kurz bremst hat der Vordermann deine Laufräder im Kofferraum..


----------



## darkJST (28. Juni 2013)

Die Sicherung der Laufräder hatte ich da schonwieder abgebaut, die lagen durchaus nicht lose drauf.


----------



## Mulk (28. Juni 2013)

In Skoda Fabia Kombi gehts Radl a locker rein.

Allerdings nervts wenn man jedesmal die Sitzbank umklappen (erst die Sitzpolster umklappen, dann die Lehnen) und das vorderrad ausbauen muss. Auch Umziehen gestaltet sich in dem Auto eher ungemütlich. Deswegen wird jetzt dann auch auf einen VW Bus umgestiegen. Was macht man ned alles für sein Bike^^


----------



## Bonvivant (6. August 2013)

Gesucht ist ein Auto,

1. dass 2 RÃ¤der mit wenig Aufwand (Sitzbank wickeln/umschlagen) transportieren kann. Max. VR raus.

2.   indem ich alleine schlafen *und *das Rad daneben stellen kann (bspw. auf Rennwochenenden).

3.   AuÃerdem sollen fÃ¼r spontane Wochenendfahrten 2 Personen "bequem" im Auto schlafen kÃ¶nnen, dazu GepÃ¤ck (bspw. unter der SchlafflÃ¤che). Die RÃ¤der dann auÃen dran.

4.  Ansonsten muss das Auto alltagstauglich bleiben, Diesel oder LPG (kein CGN). Ca. 90-120PS, durchschnittlich bis 6.5l Diesel oder 10l LPG, ca. 10000â¬ gebraucht, max. 5 Jahre alt. Wegen 90% Autobahn (Stadt=Fahrrad) wÃ¤re ein niedriger Verbrauch (6.Gang?) dort sehr gern gesehen.

Was kommt so in Frage?
 Caddy/Berlingo/Partner: ErfÃ¼llen Punkt 1, 2 und 3. Autobahnverbrauch soll aber hoch sein?!
Roomster: Punkt 1 und 4 ok. Zu klein zum schlafen?
Ford: C-Max?
Opel: Zafira?
Kein Fiat DoblÃ², Ford Tourneo, VW T4 (zu alt und groÃ) oder Fzg. vergleichbarer GrÃ¶Ãe. In normalen Kombis wird's wohl von der HÃ¶he fÃ¼r Punkt 3 knapp?


Ich weiÃ, schon sehr speziell. Ich mÃ¶chte sicher gehen, keine guten Optionen vergessen zu haben Viele Dank an alle, die bis hier gelesen haben


----------



## Bonvivant (6. August 2013)

@_darkJST_: Das ist das Auto von Karsten auf dem Weg nach Finale? Stell ich mir zu lustig vor mit Euch da drin


----------



## haekel72 (6. August 2013)

Optimal für 2 bikes und/oder mal gut schlafen. Ein Bike ohne Rad ausbauen zu müssen: 

- Renault Megane Grand Tour2 , ich liebe es


----------



## Bonvivant (6. August 2013)

wow! Schnelle Antwort. Guter Motor! Ist echt interessant
Wie schläfst Du mit 2 Personen und Gepäck drinnen? Also wohin, mit dem Gepäck, könnten nämlich schon mal so vollständige Parkausrüstungen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (6. August 2013)

smax


----------



## calimero100 (6. August 2013)

Ford Tourneo Connect 
bekommste sogar in zwei Radständen und Dachhöhen.
Und ist noch immer PKW Format, ähnlich groß wie der C-Max, dafür aber mit Schiebetüren und robuster


----------



## sic_ (6. August 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon einer den B-Max ausprobiert?


----------



## calimero100 (6. August 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon einer den B-Max ausprobiert?


 der dürfte etwas zu knapp geschnitten dafür sein.
Zumindest wenn du nicht gerade ein 20" Rad in Größe "S" dein Eigen nennst. Und........für die angepeilten 10.000  wirste den auf keinen Fall bekommen.


----------



## stubenhocker (7. August 2013)

VW Caddy in kurz oder lang
VW T3/T4/T5 in kurz oder lang

hier ein Bild von unserem Caddy (kurzer Radstand), besetzt mit 4 Personen, 2 Bikes, einem Rahmen und dem Schulgepäck der Kinder:


----------



## Marco76 (7. August 2013)

Mein heimlicher Traum ist ja ein Defender 110.
Fährt den hier jemand? 
Wie sieht es mit dem Fahrradtransport aus?


----------



## 4mate (7. August 2013)

*Fahrradhalterung Innenraum 110er?*


----------



## Marco76 (7. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> *Fahrradhalterung Innenraum 110er?*


Das ging ja fix. War schon aufschlussreich. Danke!


----------



## michl04 (7. August 2013)

mb sprinter geht auch....platz für mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverB (8. August 2013)

so geht das auch 



​


----------



## Tankist (10. August 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> so geht das auch


 
Und in die Transportkisten kommt der Fox rein?


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. August 2013)

Guckt die Gabel da aus dem Unterboden? oder ist die so zusammengebunden?


----------



## darkJST (11. August 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> @_darkJST_: Das ist das Auto von Karsten auf dem Weg nach Finale? Stell ich mir zu lustig vor mit Euch da drin



Nicht ganz. Flucht aus Saalbach wegen Schnee nach Innsbruck zum Nordkettensingletrail


----------



## OliverB (11. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Guckt die Gabel da aus dem Unterboden? oder ist die so zusammengebunden?



nö, die steht wegen dem blöden Stoffboden auf einem Stück Kunststoff auf. Die Gabel ist nicht einmal abgesenkt worden. "Diagonal" heißt das Stichwort.


----------



## scylla (11. August 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Was kommt so in Frage?
> Caddy/Berlingo/Partner: Erfüllen Punkt 1, 2 und 3. Autobahnverbrauch soll aber hoch sein?!



Caddy ist top!

Autobahnverbrauch mit der kurzen Version und der 77kW/1.9l Diesel Maschine bei anständiger Fahrweise (Schnitt ca. 120km/h) 5,6 - 6 l. Über 7l Durchschnitt hab ich ihn noch nie getreten.
Finde ich ganz ordentlich, Punkt 4 dürfte damit auch erfüllt sein.
Alltagstauglich: einwandfrei, zumindest die kurze Version. Finde den Caddy beim rangieren nicht unhandlicher als einen Kleinwagen, man hat eher noch einen besseren Überblick (schön kastenförmig hinten)

3 Räder kann man bei ausgebauter 2er Rückbank einfach reinschieben und angurten. Liegefläche zum drin pennen ca. 1.90m lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (11. August 2013)

Komme grade von diesem spannenden DH-Finale und schaue daher auf halbem Weg hier vorbei...werde jetzt aber nix spoilern

@_scylla_: Vielen Dank für die detaillierten Infos!

und @all: Es freut mich zu sehen, dass es Leute gibt, die sich meinen Text tatsächlich durchgelesen haben 

Ich habe mittlerweile auch den Skoda Roomster in den engeren Blick gefasst...die Entscheidung wird wohl zwischen den beiden fallen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (12. August 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> nö, die steht wegen dem blöden Stoffboden auf einem Stück Kunststoff auf. Die Gabel ist nicht einmal abgesenkt worden. "Diagonal" heißt das Stichwort.



Okay, die Perspektive hat dann doch stark getäuscht.


----------



## bärner (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Auto, welches genug Platz hat für ein Bett (bin fast 190cm lang) und ein Bike (höchstens VR ausgebaut) und klinke mich deshalb hier auch noch rein.



scylla schrieb:


> Caddy ist top!
> 
> Autobahnverbrauch mit der kurzen Version und der 77kW/1.9l Diesel Maschine bei anständiger Fahrweise (Schnitt ca. 120km/h) 5,6 - 6 l. Über 7l Durchschnitt hab ich ihn noch nie getreten.
> Finde ich ganz ordentlich, Punkt 4 dürfte damit auch erfüllt sein.
> ...



@ Scylla,
danke für deine Infos zum Caddy. Wie kommst du denn bei der Liegefläche auf ca. 190cm Länge? Die offizielle Länge beträgt ohne Rücksitze 178cm. Hast du die Fläche erweitert, indem du den Fahrer-/Beifahrersitz nach vorne geschoben hast? Oder benutzt du ein langes Brett über dem Ladeboden als Schlaffläche?


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2014)

bärner schrieb:


> @ Scylla,
> danke für deine Infos zum Caddy. Wie kommst du denn bei der Liegefläche auf ca. 190cm Länge? Die offizielle Länge beträgt ohne Rücksitze 178cm. Hast du die Fläche erweitert, indem du den Fahrer-/Beifahrersitz nach vorne geschoben hast? Oder benutzt du ein langes Brett über dem Ladeboden als Schlaffläche?



vordere Sitze ein wenig nach vorne geschoben, und außerdem eine "Bretterkonstruktion" als erhöhte Liege (das Gepäck kann drunter geschoben werden). In den Weiten des Internet gibt's diverse hübsche Ideen, wie man sich so eine Liege basteln kann 

Du kannst auch einfach den Maxi nehmen, dann hast du noch mehr Platz (wir haben die Kurzversion).


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach den Maxi nehmen, dann hast du noch mehr Platz (wir haben die Kurzversion).



Der Maxi ist länger als ein T4 oder T5 in kurz, da würde ich lieber diese favorisieren. Aber, wie oben schon geschrieben, der kurze Caddy reicht völlig aus und ist im Einsatz als Familien-/Hobbytransporter nahezu perfekt. Die billige Anmutung (innen) passt nicht ganz zum Preis, aber Nutzfahrzeuge brauchen kein Leder! 

Alex


----------



## Formula (15. Januar 2014)

Noch 'n Tip für die schmale Kasse:

Opel Omega B. Echt voll Laser was da alles so rein geht!


----------



## kleinerHai (15. Januar 2014)

@Bonvivant 
Mein Senf zu den Hochdachkombis...copy und Paste aus anderen Beiträgen:

Ich würde allerdings trotzdem zu einer "zivilen" Version raten, Du hast den flexibleren Inneraum (versch. Sitzkonfigurationen möglich), eine Heckklappe (gewerbl. Modelle haben oft Hecktüren) unter der man bei Regen mal sitzen kann. Fenster kann man auch anders abdunkeln...
Spannpunkte zur Ladungssicherung haben die auch alle...
Zulassung als PKW ist selbstverständlich.
Ich fahre einen Peugeot Partner, 3 (Downhill-)Bikes + 3 Leute + Ausrüstung sind im Inneraum kein Problem. Wenns allerdings mal länger zum campen geht, kommen die Bikes auf den Heckträger. Verbauch ca. 6.4 Liter Diesel/100 km mit den Bikes auf dem Träger...

Citroen Berlingo/Peugeot Partner bieten ein wenig mehr Platz als der VW Caddy. Einzig der Caddy Maxi ist durch seine Länge im Vorteil. Eng wird es aber meist wegen der Höhe des Rades nicht wegen der Länge! Ausserdem find' ich den Preis des VW indiskutabel im Vergleich zu den Franzosen.

Anfang Jahr habe ich mir einen Ausbau dafür zugelegt. Vanessa und Konsorten habe ich angeschaut, mich aber am Ende hierfür http://www.amdro.co.uk/jump.php entschieden. Da viel Zubehör (Kocher, Fensterverdunklung, Packkisten, Wassertank) dabei ist war das für mich das beste Angebot von all diesen Ausbauten. Kontakt und Versand war reibungslos.
Um zusätzlichen Stauraum zu haben, hab' ich mir zusätzlich eine Holzkiste gezimmert, die die Rückbank ersetzt.
Für ein (verlängertes) Wochenende im Bikepark etc. reicht der Platz und Komfort aus. Bett ist circa. 2 m x 1.2 m da kann man halbwegs bequem zu zweit pennen.
Für längere Ausflüge haben wir ein Van-Vorzelt gekauft, dann hat man einfach mehr Raum zum kochen, sitzen, umziehen, etc.
Bikes transportieren wir auf einem AHK-Träger.
Ich bin mit der Lösung sehr zufrieden, wir wohnen in der Stadt und parken in der Tiefgarage, da ist ein Hochdachkombi praktischer als ein Bus bzw. Wohnmobil. Die "Campingbox" bleibt Sommers immer im Auto, die Holzkiste ist mit Standardcampingmaterial gepackt und muss bei Bedarf bloss eingeladen werden und los gehts...wir sind praktisch jedes Wochenende unterwegs.


----------



## cdF600 (16. Januar 2014)

Opel Vivaro langer Radstand! 6 Personen + 6 Bikes (ohne was ausbauen) + Gepäck gar kein Problem!
Verbrauch hält sich mit 7,9 Litern für ein Auto dieser Größe auch noch in Grenzen!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (23. Januar 2014)

6 Bikespassen drauf und 2 hinter die Sitze!


----------



## Formula (24. Januar 2014)

Das Ding kannst dir aber auch nur mit guter Abstellmöglichkeit kaufen.. ich wohne in der Stadt und wüsste im Umkreis nichts wo ich Abends noch schnell mit dem Giganten in eine Parklücke schlüpfen könnte! 

Aber ansonsten 'n schönes Teil, keine Frage!

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (27. Januar 2014)

Ich bin viel in Hannover City unterwegs und hatte eigentlich noch nie große Probleme mit Parklücken( ohne die andere weg zu schieben).
Aber abends wird es problematisch, das stimmt. Naja hier aufm Dorf kein Thema.
Danke noch!


----------



## Duermer (28. Januar 2014)

Mein nächster ist ein T4 ! Da gibts null Platzprobleme.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. Januar 2014)

weiss nich obs schon kam, aber 2 downhiller (ich geh von 200mm FW vorn aus) passen ohne vorderes laufrad in en omega B caravan rein, dazu gepäck und fressen um mal en längeren trip zu machen. ich hatte im omega die komplette rückbank raus, inkl. bleche ausgebohrt und mir aus boschprofilen (heisst das so?) ne halterung für 20er steckachsen gebaut. mit lenkerverdrehen sin auch locker 3 bikes drin. die Boschprofile lassen sich super an die orginale rücksitzbankaufnahme vor verschrauben und der rest is tetris... kannste also hin un herschieben wiede lustig bist...


----------



## darkJST (28. Januar 2014)

Haste nen Bild von dieser Schöpfung? Fänd ich interessant.


----------



## mlb (29. Januar 2014)

E-Klasse (S210): 3Personen + 1 Session + 1 Demo + Gepäck für eine Woche (3. Rad auf dem Heckträger)


----------



## Boshard (29. Januar 2014)

ich hab einen Opel Corsa C und da passt mein Fahrrad rein.
Hab nor noch nicht getestet wie viele rein passen.


----------



## crouvean (29. Januar 2014)

Hab mein rad schon in einem astra h cabrio transportiert, laufraeder im kofferraum und den rest auf die hintere sitzbank, in dem man das verdeck öffnet 
Passen auch locker 2 rein
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kordesh (29. Januar 2014)

> E-Klasse (S210)



Absoluter Lastenesel-Favorit! 

Und wenn n bisschen Geld für den Unterhalt da ist: E 320 CDI - 6 Zylinder, laufruhig ohne Ende, unzerstörbar und begnügt sich mit 7,5l bei moderater Autobahnfahrt (150 -160 kmh)


----------



## Ianus (29. Januar 2014)

kordesh schrieb:


> Absoluter Lastenesel-Favorit!


...und vor allem von so unglaublicher Qualität.... Der ist nicht tiefergelegt sondern die vordere Federbeinaufnahme ist abgerissen....... durchgerostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (29. Januar 2014)

> ...und vor allem von so unglaublicher Qualität.... Der ist nicht tiefergelegt sondern die vordere Federbeinaufnahme ist abgerissen....... durchgerostet.



Krass! Das ist natürlich heftig! Kenne ne E-Klasse, die läuft mittlerweile in Jahr 12, hat ca. 400.000km drauf und das Einzige was mal war, waren 2 neue Radlager und irgendwas mit dem Radio. Ansonsten von außen und innen top top in Schuss


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Januar 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Der ist nicht tiefergelegt sondern die vordere Federbeinaufnahme ist abgerissen....... durchgerostet.



Typisches Mercedes-Feature. Gibt's serienmaessig dazu. 

Mittlerweile haben sie es aber ganz gut in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## mlb (30. Januar 2014)

Rost ist tatsächlich ein Problem am 210er, gibt aber auch welche die nicht so stark befallen sind. Meiner ist jedenfalls an tragenden Teilen (bisher) rostfrei  
Die Mechanik ist aber nicht tot zu kriegen, zumindest bei den Benzinern......


----------



## Zaskar01 (30. Januar 2014)

Das waren die ersten Modelle. Das hat MB danach sehr schnell in den Griff bekommen (zog sich von B, C, E über die Viano und Vitos durch).

Allerdings knabbern die Sterne am Imageschaden heute noch.


----------



## Ianus (30. Januar 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Das waren die ersten Modelle. Das hat MB danach sehr schnell in den Griff bekommen



ML 320 CDI Bj. 2006. Und nun rate mal....


----------



## Zaskar01 (30. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (30. Januar 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Dein Fahrrad ist durchgerostet und du fährst jetzt deswegen Carbon?



Siehst Du an den oben gezeigten Bikes irgendwas Relevantes aus Carbon?


----------



## Zaskar01 (30. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## madre (30. Januar 2014)

Jup


----------



## madre (30. Januar 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Siehst Du an den oben gezeigten Bikes irgendwas Relevantes aus Carbon?


----------



## Formula (31. Januar 2014)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Typisches Mercedes-Feature. Gibt's serienmaessig dazu.
> 
> Mittlerweile haben sie es aber ganz gut in den Griff bekommen.



Guten Morgen,

Ist das wirklich so schlimm? Hatte nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken einer E-Klasse gespielt..

Gruß Ben


----------



## madre (31. Januar 2014)

Ja die Baureihe hat sehr viel Rost. Kommt drauf an was der Vorbesitzer getan hat .
Meinen habe ich kurz vorereichen des 7.Lebensjahrs von Mercedes komplett entrosten lassen da bis dahin Mercedes dies auf Kulanz gemacht hat.
Dadurch ist er was Rost angeht in einem ziemlich gutem Zustand. Must halt sehr genau schauen und am besten einen Kundigen zu der Baurreihe drauf schauen lassen , Gute vorabinfos worauf es sich lohnt besonders zu adchten findest du auch bei Motortalk im forum.


----------



## EA-Tec (3. Februar 2014)

Moin,

speziell die Baureihe ist leider von sehr vielen Restproblemen geplagt. Meistens kommt es dabei überhaupt nicht auf die Pflege durch den Vorbesitzer an, da der Rost bereits in den ersten Baujahren auftrat. 

Mittlerweile haben die Fahrzeuge ja ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, so dass seitens Mercedes auch keinerlei Kulanz mehr zu erwarten ist. 

Dann gibt's da noch die andere Seite der Medaille, nämlich Fahrzeuge, die davon überhaupt nicht betroffen sind. 

Grundsätzlich sind es gute Fahrzeuge, solltest bei Besichtigungen den Rost jedoch ganz genau unter die Lupe nehmen. 





Formula schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Ist das wirklich so schlimm? Hatte nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken einer E-Klasse gespielt..
> 
> Gruß Ben


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Februar 2014)

gibt da unterschiede von fabrik zu fabrik?

bei opel sind auch deutsche und finnische sehr gut geschützt, britische aber sind wie scheisse. (auch die verarbeitung). bei honda von ex-schwiegereltern konnte ich das auch feststellen. ford genauso, nur in england probleme. wurde alles sogar vom händler bestätigt. 


also mein nächster wird wieder en omega b oder en lada niva. 
klar, am niva muss man was machen (u-schutz, wachs etc. sonst gammelt der wie blöd  ) aber da weiss ich das er anspringt und auch mal kerosin säuft. und da passen en paar bikes rein...


----------



## madre (3. Februar 2014)

Nein das hat nichts mit dem Herrstellungsort bei dieser Baureihe von Mercedes zu tun-. Meines wissens war das ein Probem bei der Umstellung in der Lackiermethode.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob in den Renault Megane Grandtour Modell 2014 ein Bike ohne Radausbau reinpaßt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (23. Mai 2014)

zum händler fahren, bike mitnehmen. Hatn kumpel beim astra mit flexfix gemacht, 2 dh bikes auf de fahrradträger un probefahrt uber en ganzen tag. Bikes waren noch dran un alles fest, gekauft.


----------



## swe68 (23. Mai 2014)

*Ich werde die letzten Beiträge in den anderen Sammelthread zum Thema Biketransport im Auto schieben. Es macht wenig Sinn, zu einem Thema x Threads offen zu haben.
Der andere Thread ist hier. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welc...ransport-im-auto.549167/page-10#post-12010009
Dieser Thread ist closed.*


----------

